# Dr.King: When people criticize Zionists,they mean Jews,You are talking anti-Semitism!



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

*Dr.King: When people criticize Zionists,they mean Jews,You are talking anti-Semitism!* 

In a discussion at the home of Marty Peretz in Cambridge, Massachusetts (27 October 1967), as quoted in The Socialism of Fools : The Left, the Jews and Israel by Seymour Martin Lipset in Encounter magazine (December 1969), p. 24; in the anecdotal recounting of the incident Lipset writes:
One of the young men present happened to make some remark against the Zionists. Dr. King snapped at him and said, "Don't talk like that! When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You're talking anti-Semitism!"

Further corroboration of Lipset's account of such remarks by King has been made in research done by Martin Kramer posted in "In the words of Martin Luther King&#8230;" in his Sandbox (12 March 2012). In this he states that he wrote to Marty Peretz "to ask whether the much-quoted exchange did take place at his Cambridge home on that evening almost 45 years ago. His answer: 'Absolutely'.""


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

&#8220;*When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You&#8217;re talking anti-Semitism!*&#8221; 
*&#8212;Martin Luther King, Jr.*

King&#8217;s words were first reported by Seymour Martin Lipset, at that time the George D. Markham Professor of Government and Sociology at Harvard, in an article he published in the magazine Encounter in December 1969&#8212;that is, in the year following King&#8217;s assassination. Lipset:

Shortly before he was assassinated, Martin Luther King, Jr. was in Boston on a fund-raising mission, and I had the good fortune to attend a dinner which was given for him in Cambridge. This was an experience which was at once fascinating and moving: one witnessed Dr. King in action in a way one never got to see in public. He wanted to find what the Negro students at Harvard and other parts of the Boston area were thinking about various issues, and he very subtly cross-examined them for well over an hour and a half. He asked questions, and said very little himself. One of the young men present happened to make some remark against the Zionists. Dr. King snapped at him and said, &#8220;Don&#8217;t talk like that! When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You&#8217;re talking anti-Semitism!&#8221;


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 8, 2013)

The Good Doctor nailed it.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> The Good Doctor nailed it.


Thanks, the "Letter to a Zionist Friend" is probably true as well and consistent with Kings views according to historians, but cannot be confirmed.  

The Jewish Theological Seminary -

"The ultimate measure of a man is not where he stands in moments of comfort and convenience, but where he stands at times of challenge and controversy." &#8212; Dr. King




Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. links arms with other civil rights leaders, including Abraham Joshua Heschel (second from the right), as they begin a march on March 21, 1965 for voter registration rights for African Americans. Between Dr. Heschel and Dr. King is Dr. Ralphe Bunche, Undersecretary of the United Nations. Courtesy of AP Images.





Chancellor Louis Finkelstein (r) and Professor Joseph Wohl (l) present Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. an honorary degree from JTS in 1964; Dr. Heschel was Dr. King's sponsor. Courtesy of the Ratner Center, JTS.





Dr. Heschel, Rabbi Eli A. Bohnen, and Dr. King at the Rabbinical Assembly convention, two weeks prior to Dr. King's assassination.





Dr. Heschel with JTS rabbinic students in 1972



> Obama pushes ahead with plan to rejuvenate black-Jewish alliance | JTA - Jewish & Israel News
> 
> "In the great social movements in our country's history, Jewish and African Americans have stood shoulder to shoulder," Obama said. "They took buses down south together. They marched together. They bled together. And Jewish Americans like Andrew Goodman and Michael Schwerner were willing to die alongside a black man -- James Chaney -- on behalf of freedom and equality."
> 
> A few months earlier, during a speech at last year&#8217;s commemoration of the King holiday at the slain civil-rights leader&#8217;s church in Atlanta, Obama criticized anti-immigrant and anti-gay sentiment in some corners of the black community. He also lamented that the &#8220;scourge of anti-Semitism has, at times, revealed itself in our community.&#8221;


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 8, 2013)

So Dr. King was wrong on some things.

Sort of makes him more human.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The Good Doctor nailed it.
> ...



Jews and Blacks have alot of the same enemies, makes sense.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> *When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews, You are talking anti-Semitism!*
> 
> In a discussion at the home of Marty Peretz in Cambridge, Massachusetts (27 October 1967), as quoted in The Socialism of Fools : The Left, the Jews and Israel by Seymour Martin Lipset in Encounter magazine (December 1969), p. 24; in the anecdotal recounting of the incident Lipset writes:
> One of the young men present happened to make some remark against the Zionists. Dr. King snapped at him and said, "Don't talk like that! When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You're talking anti-Semitism!"
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

*King And The Jews  Beyond Heschel *

"If there is one thing that captures popular understanding of the Jewish communitys relationship to the Rev. Martin Luther King, Jr., its an image from Selma, 1965. Rabbi Abraham Joshua Heschel links arms with a line of activists that include Rev. King, a shoulders breadth away, on their historic march to Montgomery. Heschels comments afterward have taken on a similarly iconic status: I felt my feet were praying.

But if the role Jews played in Kings civil rights movement is well known  *of all whites who participated, between half and two-thirds were Jewish*  the full complexity of it remains less understood. As the nation prepares to celebrate Martin Luther King Day this Monday, some scholars suggest that its time for a deeper engagement with the issue.

Everyone in the Jewish community wants to present its credentials, said Elliot Ratzman, a professor of religion at Temple University who teaches a course on Judaism and race. Heschel and King have become the symbol of Jewish activism."


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

*Black-Jewish Relations in the South*

As far back as the 19th century, Jewish storekeepers were virtually the only Southern merchants who addressed black customers as "Mr." and "Mrs." and permitted them to try on clothing. By the early 20th century, a few Southern Jews even ventured to speak out against the evils of white supremacy. In 1929, Louis Isaac Jaffe, editorial writer for the Norfolk Virginia-Pilot won the Pulitzer Prize for his denunciation of lynching and the reactionary Harry Byrd political machine.

Julius Rosenwald chairman of Sears Roebuck, contributed more generously in behalf of Southern blacks than did any philanthropist in American history. Rosenwald was Chicagoan, but his munificence was continued by his daughter, Edith Stern of New Orleans, whose Stern Family Fund in later years contributed vast sums to civil rights activities in the South. It was known, too, that Southern Jews privately tended to be more liberal on the race issue than Southern gentiles, and often quietly provided manpower and funds for civil rights causes.

*Individual Heroes*

Jewish participation in the Civil Rights movement far transcended institutional associations. One black leader in Mississippi es*timated that, in the 1960s, the critical decade of the voting-registration drives, "as many as 90 percent of the civil rights lawyers in Missis*sippi were Jewish." Large numbers of them were recent graduates of Ivy League law schools. They worked around the clock analyzing wel*fare standards, the bail system, arrest procedures, justice-of-the-peace rulings. Racing from one Southern town to another, they obtained parade permits and issued complaints on jail beatings and intimida*tion.

Jews similarly made up at least 30 percent of the white volunteers who rode freedom buses to the South, registered blacks, and picketed segregated establishments. Among them were several dozen Reform rabbis who marched among the demonstrators in Selma and Birming*ham. A number were arrested. Others were taken into custody for attempting to desegregate a swimming pool in St. Augustine, Florida. One of the demonstrating rabbis, Arthur Lelyveld, was severely beaten in Hattiesburg, Mississippi. A young physician, Edward Sachar, vol*unteering his medical services to the freedom marchers, nearly lost his life as his automobile was forced off a Mississippi back road by local rednecks.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

American Jews played a significant role in the founding and funding of some of the most important civil rights organizations, including the National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP), the Leadership Conference on Civil and Human Rights, the Southern Christian Leadership Conference (SCLC) and the Student Nonviolent Coordination Committee (SNCC). In 1909, Henry Moscowitz joined W.E.B. DuBois and other civil rights leaders to found the NAACP. Kivie Kaplan, a vice-chairman of the Union of American Hebrew Congregations (now the Union for Reform Judaism), served as the national president of the NAACP from 1966 to 1975. Arnie Aronson worked with A. Philip Randolph and Roy Wilkins to found the Leadership Conference.

From 1910 to 1940, more than 2,000 primary and secondary schools and twenty black colleges (including Howard, Dillard and Fisk universities) were established in whole or in part by contributions from Jewish philanthropist Julius Rosenwald. At the height of the so-called "Rosenwald schools," nearly forty percent of southern blacks were educated at one of these institutions.

During the Civil Rights Movement, Jewish activists represented a disproportionate number of whites involved in the struggle. Jews made up half of the young people who participated in the Mississippi Freedom Summer in 1964. Leaders of the Reform Movement were arrested with Rev. Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. in St. Augustine, Florida, in 1964 after a challenge to racial segregation in public accommodations. Most famously, Rabbi Abraham Joshua Heschel marched arm-in-arm with Dr. King in his 1965 March on Selma.


The Civil Rights Act of 1964 and the Voting Rights Act of 1965 were drafted in the conference room of Religious Action Center of Reform Judaism, under the aegis of the Leadership Conference, which for decades was located in the RAC's building. The Jewish community has continued its support of civil rights laws addressing persistent discrimination in voting, housing and employment against not only women and people of color but also in the gay, lesbian, bisexual and transgender community and the disabled community. *Rabbi David Saperstein, director of the Religious Action Center of Reform Judaism, is currently the only non-African-American member of the NAACP board.* 

Religious Action Center - Jews and the Civil Rights Movement


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 8, 2013)

Blacks and Jews are both equally hated by the KKK, Aryan Brotherhood etc. in fact, some racists hate the Jews even more.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2013)

Zionists use Judaism, like the neocons use Christianity; neither care about the teachings of each religion, both use them only to further a political agenda.

You people are fucking disgusting trying to use a man who dedicated his life for "peace", to help invoke a positive image for such a barbaric and fascist nation, that has no regard for human rights and international law.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Blacks and Jews are both equally hated by the KKK, Aryan Brotherhood etc. in fact, some racists hate the Jews even more.


Dr. King stood for peace, Israel does not.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 8, 2013)

It is not at all clear why 'Zionism' and 'Judaism' would be synonymous. As much admiration as one might have for King, he was not the source of all truth. In fact, in the context of the sixties he probably thought this appropriate. Jews did prominently help advance the Black cause (quite rightly). Everything Jewish, then, could be considered part of a friendship, a common cause. That does not make the two terms equivalent, however. As everyone knows, many Orthodox Jews are not at all happy with Zionism and the state of Israel.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> It is not at all clear why 'Zionism' and 'Judaism' would be synonymous. As much admiration as one might have for King, he was not the source of all truth. In fact, in the context of the sixties he probably thought this appropriate. Jews did prominently help advance the Black cause (quite rightly). Everything Jewish, then, could be considered part of a friendship, a common cause. That does not make the two terms equivalent, however. As everyone knows, many Orthodox Jews are not at all happy with Zionism and the state of Israel.


That's right!  If zionists and jews were that interchangable, then why is it, the Torah states the jews shall remain in exile until God comes back down to earth?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Zionists use Judaism, like the neocons use Christianity; neither care about the teachings of each religion, both use them only to further a political agenda.
> 
> You people are fucking disgusting trying to use a man who dedicated his life for "peace", to help invoke a positive image for such a barbaric and fascist nation, that has no regard for human rights and international law.


Talk about disgusting, that's what a piece of shit Jew-hating IslamoNazi worshiper like you does when you can't refute Dr. Kings words.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> It is not at all clear why 'Zionism' and 'Judaism' would be synonymous. As much admiration as one might have for King, he was not the source of all truth. In fact, in the context of the sixties he probably thought this appropriate. Jews did prominently help advance the Black cause (quite rightly). Everything Jewish, then, could be considered part of a friendship, a common cause. That does not make the two terms equivalent, however. As everyone knows, many Orthodox Jews are not at all happy with Zionism and the state of Israel.


Nobody says Zionism and Judaism are the same, dipweed, however Zionism is one of the main tenements of Judaism and Christianity, anybody who has opened and read the Old and New Testament can see what it clearly says.  

And now the trashing of Dr. King begins....


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Zionists use Judaism, like the neocons use Christianity; neither care about the teachings of each religion, both use them only to further a political agenda.
> ...



There's nothing rational to refute about his statement, which was an unsupported bald assertion.  He conflated two things without justification.

Being against Zionism does not necessarily equate to being anti-Semitic.

You can dance around that fact all day long, but it won't change reality.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

loinboy said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > It is not at all clear why 'Zionism' and 'Judaism' would be synonymous. As much admiration as one might have for King, he was not the source of all truth. In fact, in the context of the sixties he probably thought this appropriate. Jews did prominently help advance the Black cause (quite rightly). Everything Jewish, then, could be considered part of a friendship, a common cause. That does not make the two terms equivalent, however. As everyone knows, many Orthodox Jews are not at all happy with Zionism and the state of Israel.
> ...


Jews don't believe God comes back to earth, you fucking ignorant illiterate nincompoop.  Jews believe that the Messiah will return and it has nothing to do with Zionism.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


Zionism means the right for Jews to have their own state in the ancient homeland of their ancestors.  Being against that means you're basically against a right for Jews to have what all other people in much greater proportion have, for example their are currently over 40 different countries that call themselves Islamic.  

You guys really need to get with the program, nobody is falling for this "I am against Zionism but not against Jews", the only people that believe that crap are anti Semitic Neo Nazi dickheads like yourself.  LOL


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Jews don't believe God comes back to earth, you fucking ignorant illiterate nincompoop.  Jews believe that the Messiah will return and it has nothing to do with Zionism.


Okay, I was wrong about the name HE uses when rolling with the posse.

Now suck my cock, ya little dumbass jew!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

loinboy said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks and Jews are both equally hated by the KKK, Aryan Brotherhood etc. in fact, some racists hate the Jews even more.
> ...


Says who? A Pali terrorist ass licker like you?  ha ha.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Zionists use Judaism, like the neocons use Christianity; neither care about the teachings of each religion, both use them only to further a political agenda.
> 
> You people are fucking disgusting trying to use a man who dedicated his life for "peace", to help invoke a positive image for such a barbaric and fascist nation, that has no regard for human rights and international law.



Over 60% of the Orthodox Jews in the holy land declare themselves to be Zionists, that was according to a official poll made months ago. Zionism is part of Judaism and is based on the Jewish Torah. Of course it "uses" Judaism, it is PART of Judaism. it's basically the CORE of Judaism. It's like saying Christianity USES the ressurection of Christ as something political. If you study Zionism you realize that it has the unbroken ties to Judaism, and Judaism is not at all political


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Says who? A Pali terrorist ass licker like you?  ha ha.


You really are into mens butts, aren't you?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jews don't believe God comes back to earth, you fucking ignorant illiterate nincompoop.  Jews believe that the Messiah will return and it has nothing to do with Zionism.
> ...


Not everybody is a IslamoNazi cocksucker like you.  Ha ha.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jews don't believe God comes back to earth, you fucking ignorant illiterate nincompoop.  Jews believe that the Messiah will return and it has nothing to do with Zionism.
> ...



Hater.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yes, Frau Goebbels, I'm aware of the definition of the term, and no, Frau Goebbels, being against it doesn't equate to being anti-Semitic, no matter how hard you stamp your little combat bootsies.

And the number of Islamic countries is utterly irrelevant to the subject.  Let's do have you stop trying to reference things that have no bearing on the topic, hmmm?





> You guys really need to get with the program, nobody is falling for this "I am against Zionism but not against Jews", the only people that believe that crap are anti Semitic Neo Nazi dickheads like yourself.  LOL



You really need to learn better English, Frau Goebbels, and stop drinking Nazi urine imported from Paraguay.

It's really fucking with your head.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Over 60% of the Orthodox Jews in the holy land declare themselves to be Zionists, that was according to a official poll made months ago. Zionism is part of Judaism and is based on the Jewish Torah. Of course it "uses" Judaism, it is PART of Judaism. it's basically the CORE of Judaism. It's like saying Christianity USES the ressurection of Christ as something political. If you study Zionism you realize that it has the unbroken ties to Judaism, and Judaism is not at all political


And the part in the Torah about the jews_* "...shall remain in exile until..."*_


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Hater.


I assure you, oral sex has nothing to do with hate.

It is also not cheating!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Says who? A Pali terrorist ass licker like you?  ha ha.
> ...


This would be the wrong place to sell your services as a male prostitute.  Try your local gay bar.  LOL


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Not everybody is a IslamoNazi cocksucker like you.  Ha ha.


Hey, I ain't no tonsil jockey!


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2013)

loinboy said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > It is not at all clear why 'Zionism' and 'Judaism' would be synonymous. As much admiration as one might have for King, he was not the source of all truth. In fact, in the context of the sixties he probably thought this appropriate. Jews did prominently help advance the Black cause (quite rightly). Everything Jewish, then, could be considered part of a friendship, a common cause. That does not make the two terms equivalent, however. As everyone knows, many Orthodox Jews are not at all happy with Zionism and the state of Israel.
> ...



God come back to earth??

Wow, you really ARE clueless. 

Wonder why you allow yourself so much criticism when you obviously know nothing about Judaism


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Over 60% of the Orthodox Jews in the holy land declare themselves to be Zionists, that was according to a official poll made months ago. Zionism is part of Judaism and is based on the Jewish Torah. Of course it "uses" Judaism, it is PART of Judaism. it's basically the CORE of Judaism. It's like saying Christianity USES the ressurection of Christ as something political. If you study Zionism you realize that it has the unbroken ties to Judaism, and Judaism is not at all political
> ...


Since when have Nazi retards like yourself been Torah experts?  99.999999999999999% of 16 million world Jews religious and secular are Zionists.  Would you like to eat more shit?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Not everybody is a IslamoNazi cocksucker like you.  Ha ha.
> ...


Coulda fooled me.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


Ha! Did you vomit something that resembles a coherent response?  You just spent all this time and effort and accomplished absolutely nothing.  Next time try addressing the points being made instead of rambling irrelevant bullshit.  Major FAIL.  Ha ha.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2013)

HaShem bless the brave IDF troops!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 today over 45 Arab/Palestinian civilians were saved from the storm in Israel, due to the heroism of our troops! this is the true spirit of Israel!


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Sorry to have utterly dismantled your nonsensical bullshit, Frau Goebbels, and I can completely understand why you're so desperate to distract from that fact.

Tell you what, I'll chip in $6.08 for an English tutor for you.

That offer will always be good.


----------



## ForeverYoung436 (Jan 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...



I think you're confusing Judaism with Christianity.  The Jewish Messiah will not be a god, like Jesus is supposed to be.  Most Jewish rabbis believe that Israel would be established (at least in part) BEFORE the coming of the Messiah, which is exactly what happened.  (There is a small traitorous sect called Neturai Karta that believes otherwise, but no one takes them seriously.)


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Oh they're experts on just t about everything, but their own stupidity.  And they hate the truth.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2013)

ForeverYoung436 said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



Well of course, I know that, that is why I didn't get what Loinboy was babbling at


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


How again have you dismantled the fact that anti Zionism is just another fancy name for anti Semetism?  Other than saying that "you can still be one but not the other". And, do you find it difficult to type with paws?


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Awwwww... I'm sorry, Frau Goebbels, but that's simply not a fact, no matter how much of your hair you pull out and pout.

You can't change reality, and you can't change the meanings of words.

Ready to take me up on that $6.08?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


Wow, your debating skills have utterly destroyed my and Dr. King's assessment that "Anti Zionists are anti Semites".  Next time take 'er easy, professor. 

"I am not against Islam, I just believe Muslims shouldn't be running Mecca!"  

Ho ho ho.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Hater.
> ...


Wow, what an amazing, relevant, witty, and funny retort!  Or would that be "retard" in the case of groinboy?  ha ha.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



There is no debate here, Frau Goebbels.  You are irrationally conflating two different terms.

I pointed that out.

You ran away from your own words, and haven't 'debated' a single thing.

My offer's still good!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


You pointed out jackshit.  That's what you did.  But I assume that is a usual habit with you.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Wow, what an amazing, relevant, witty, and funny retort!  Or would that be "retard" in the case of groinboy?  ha ha.


That all depends on how much protein you can swallow at one time?  

Or if you prefer your protein taken rectally?

BTW, I bet you didn't know, Neo was half arab?

(Mother from Tel Aviv, Father from Mosul, they met 
at a Beruit disco and conceived a superhero)

Read the book!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 8, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...



And Martin  Luther King probably never said those words , either. Another poster previously pointed out the sources Roudy uses that purportedly record the words of Martin Luther King have been proven in the past to lack credibility.

Being againt Zionism is being a moral person, being a person with a conscience. 

I am sure if Martin Luther King was here now he would be against Zionism today.

And if you want to see proof of that, you can see his followers, who were there with Martin Luther King in the Civil Rights Movement,  visiting the Israeli Occupied village of Nabi Saleh and standing on a roof crying as they watched children attacked by Israel with tear gas canisters and rubber bullets. They told the Palestinian villagers what they saw in the Occupation, in Occupied Nabeh Saleh was just like what blacks experienced in America, pre Civil Rights Movement days.

Phil Weiss, founder of Mondoweiss, recently visited Occupied Nabi Saleh, in November, and he speaks about the visit to Nabi Saleh by a delegation of the Martin Luther King center for nonviolent change in October. 

"Still these rural people carry on. And the international attention gives the villagers hope that they will one day prevail, and that the settlement will be removed from their land and their spring returned to them. Iyad Tamimi, a member of the popular committee, described an inspiring visit in October by a delegation from the Martin Luther King Center for non-violent change. Two dozen veterans of the civil rights movement came to Nabi Saleh, and because they didn't want to be exposed to tear gas and rubber bullets, sat in chairs on the roof to observe. It was not theater to them. It was their own history. Most of them were crying, Iyad said; they told him this is exactly what they experienced in the south. The visitors assured the villagers that Nabi Saleh will prevail, as the civil rights demonstrators in the south prevailed"

A bad day in Nabi Saleh | Mondoweiss

Sherri


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> And Martin  Luther King probably never said those words , either. Another poster previously pointed out the sources Roudy uses that purportedly record the words of Martin Luther King have been proven in the past to lack credibility.
> 
> Being againt Zionism is being a moral person, being a person with a conscience.
> 
> ...


You go girl!

_"May the Sheehan, be with you!"_


----------



## Lipush (Jan 8, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Being against Zionism is being Anti-Semite. You know people don't accept antisemitism with open armes like they once used to, so you cover it with being "Anti-Zionists". But every mask, is this, just a mask. And Zionism, like JUDAISM, will survive.

"But the more they afflicted them, the more they multiplied and the more they spread abroad." (Exodus 1:12)


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



No, I'm sorry, but however desperately you want that to be the case, it's simply not.

You're becoming a tautological respondbot with no basis in linguistic reality.

And, no, citations from the OT have absolutely zero relevance to this topic.

Didn't think I'd have to ask this, but please be less stupid.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> *When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews, You are talking anti-Semitism!*
> 
> In a discussion at the home of Marty Peretz in Cambridge, Massachusetts (27 October 1967), as quoted in The Socialism of Fools : The Left, the Jews and Israel by Seymour Martin Lipset in Encounter magazine (December 1969), p. 24; in the anecdotal recounting of the incident Lipset writes:
> One of the young men present happened to make some remark against the Zionists. Dr. King snapped at him and said, "Don't talk like that! When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You're talking anti-Semitism!"
> ...




God bless you, Sir, for reminding me of how fervent Dr. Martin Luther King was against anti-semitism!  Oh my God!  I am a white woman ( with a male screen name but hey!  There is a purpose behind everything so.......) who loved Dr. Kings sermons warning against Anti -semitism and that Communism was enemy no 1 and by that he meant MARXISM!    I live in the south and you cannot travel far without seeing his name gracing one of our street signs!  God bless him!  I thank God for Christian men who stand up for Israel as he surely did!  - Jeremiah


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 8, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Speaking the truth!  Deal with it!  

J.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 8, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Skitt? Is that you Skitt? Where ya been Boy?


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 8, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> The Good Doctor nailed it.



king didn't say it.

"The zionist argument to justify Israel's present occupation of Arab Palestine has no intelligent or legal basis in history."

malcolm x

malcolm x - quotations

as to whom the "good doctor nailed", we won't know that until 2027 now, will we? i do doubt though, that he would refer to those women as "it". i believe he referred to him as a "form of anxiety reduction" but never "it"s.

you gotta get down to the hood more. even this white paddy knows it ain't MLK jr's pic hanging on the walls of the barber shops. it is that skinny guy with specs, lookin' all righteous and angry. some may have a pic of a. philip randolph, but nary a one of MLK jr.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



Amen! 

-Jeremiah


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

Nope.  Despite all your futile efforts Dr. King *DID* say those words.  And that includes the fact that this quote went undisputed for over 30 years until some Arab Muslim scumbag made yet ather futile attempt to again discredit the quote. Which was soundly defeated once more. Therefore, this quote is totally accurate and as good as Gold, yes, Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. was indeed for the existence of a Jewish homeland (Zionist) and he did indeed say those words..."anti Zionism is anti Semetism".  Let us remember than in 1969 when Dr. king said those words, Israel had already fought three of its biggest wars and defeated the Arabs resoundly. So the conditions on the ground were not that much different than they are today.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews, You are talking anti-Semitism!*
> ...


No problem.  Just watching these hating scumbags coming out of the woodwork to discredit a valid quote, to no avail of course, is very interesting and entertaining.  First they try to confuse it with a "letter," and now they question Dr. King's integrity and judgement. 

It goes to show you, they will resort to anything, including lies, slander and disinformation.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > The Good Doctor nailed it.
> ...


King said it.  Nya Nya Nya. And nobody gives a rat's ass about Malcolm X, nation of Islam Black panther asshole. Eat shit.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, what an amazing, relevant, witty, and funny retort!  Or would that be "retard" in the case of groinboy?  ha ha.
> ...


zzzzzzz


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 8, 2013)

Lipush said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



pull that fat head of yours out of your ass. that is like saying being again st communism is anti-asian, or being against socialisn is being anti-anglo saxon.

binhg against zionism is being against colonialism period.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 8, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


NO you fucking idiot, being against Zionism means being against the Jews having a Jewish state in Israel, the ancient homeland of their ancestors. Your comparisons are like yourself....FULLA SHIT.  

Being against Zionism but not an anti Semite, is like saying being against Mecca being run by Muslims, but not being agaianst Islam or Mohammad. You aren't fooling anybody, and you certainly didn't fool Dr. king about 50 years ago. Ha ha.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2013)

Roudy said:


> NO you fucking idiot, being against Zionism means being against the Jews having a Jewish state in Israel, the ancient homeland of their ancestors. Your comparisons are like yourself....FULLA SHIT.


The Torah says the jews are to _*remain in exile*_, that's not zionism!




Roudy said:


> Being against Zionism but not an anti Semite, is like saying being against Mecca being run by Muslims, but not being agaianst Islam or Mohammad. You aren't fooling anybody, and you certainly didn't fool Dr. king about 50 years ago. Ha ha.


Maybe the people running Mecca are bad administrators?

Objecting to that, is not being against Islam!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey *Roudy the Retard,*

Since you're so into Martin Luther King comments, let's check out a few of his others...


_*"Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that. 
Hate cannot drive out hate; only love can do that."*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​_Do you think Dr. King condones your brand of hatred?


Oh, here's a King comment you can use on Israel...
_
*"A nation that continues year after year to spend more money on military defense than on programs of social uplift is approaching spiritual doom."*
 Martin Luther King, Jr.​_If Israel is the most militarized country on the planet, then they are approaching spiritual doom; and if they're approaching spiritual doom, then they can't be associated with Judaism.


Here's a comment by King that could be directed towards those who defend Israel...

_*"He who passively accepts evil is as much involved in it as he who helps to perpetrate it. He who accepts evil without protesting against it is really cooperating with it."*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​_I guess that means YOU!


Here's a King comment for those that constantly demonize Palestinian's...

_*"We must learn to live together as brothers or perish together as fools. "*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​_I think its safe to say, you disagree with this one?


Here's a King comment for the Palestinian's...

_*"Freedom is never voluntarily given by the oppressor; it must be demanded by the oppressed."*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​_Which explains their UN bid.


Here's a King comment for those who DON'T criticize Israel.

_*"The ultimate tragedy is not the oppression and cruelty by the bad people but the silence over that by the good people."*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​_Whatcha think about those, big mouth?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 8, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > NO you fucking idiot, being against Zionism means being against the Jews having a Jewish state in Israel, the ancient homeland of their ancestors. Your comparisons are like yourself....FULLA SHIT.
> ...


A favor, Loinboy -- could you copy and paste from the Torah where it says the Jews must remain in exile.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 8, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> A favor, Loinboy -- could you copy and paste from the Torah where it says the Jews must remain in exile.  Thanks in advance.


Not a problem!



> _Three Strong Oaths
> 
> *The true Jewish position on Zionism and the state called Israel is found in the Scriptures in the Talmud and in the oral traditions transmitted to us by our parents and teachers.*
> 
> ...


In this case, that would by *Roudy*.

I told you he was a bad seed and not to hang out with that boy!


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 8, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > A favor, Loinboy -- could you copy and paste from the Torah where it says the Jews must remain in exile.  Thanks in advance.
> ...


That's well and good but I was looking for a quote from the *TORAH.*


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 8, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > A favor, Loinboy -- could you copy and paste from the Torah where it says the Jews must remain in exile.  Thanks in advance.
> ...


I thought you would come up with something from that group.  How come some of these favorite Jews of the hate sites live in Israel themselves?  Like I have told to others who have used this tiny, tiny group of Jews, you too can grow a bushy beard, and if you can force yourself to leave your favorite bar in Long Beach for a while can go with these crazies when they visit their equally crazy friends in Iran.  By the way, have you ever thought that you might be a bad seed?


----------



## toastman (Jan 8, 2013)

Big Nazi party in this thread ! 

Hey goergie and loiney, why are you guys spewing more Jew hating Nazi crap more than usual today ? 

If your posts were translated into Arabic, they would say "Allahu Ahkbar Kill All Jews"


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > A favor, Loinboy -- could you copy and paste from the Torah where it says the Jews must remain in exile.  Thanks in advance.
> ...


Oh, look at the fucking retard doing what can be considered "Torah / Talmud interpretations by an illiterate Nazi moron."  Then he adds his own bullshit conclusion "Whoever violates Jeremiah's principles or Solomon's oaths immediately imperils the welfare of Jews locally and elsewhere in the world."  

You're beginning to sound like a stupid uneducated Muslim fuck off the streets of Pakistan that smells like fart.  

Promised Land - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"The Promised Land (Hebrew: &#1492;&#1488;&#1512;&#1509; &#1492;&#1502;&#1493;&#1489;&#1496;&#1495;&#1514;, translit.: Ha'Aretz HaMuvtahat) is the land promised or given by God, according to the Tanakh (the Hebrew Bible), to the Israelites, the descendants of Jacob. The promise is first made to Abraham (Genesis 15:18-21) and then renewed to his son Isaac, and to Isaac's son Jacob (Genesis 28:13), Abraham's grandson. The promised land was described in terms of the territory from the River of Egypt to the Euphrates river (Exodus 23:31) and was given to their descendants after Moses led the Exodus out of Egypt. (Deuteronomy 1:8)"

Divine promise

The promise that is the basis of the term is contained in several verses of Genesis in the Torah. In Genesis 12:1 it is said:
The LORD had said to Abram, "Leave your country, your people and your father's household and go to the land I will show you."
and in Genesis 12:7:
The LORD appeared to Abram and said, "To your offspring [or seed] I will give this land."
Commentators note that it is to Abram's descendants that the land will (in the future tense) be given, not to Abram directly nor there and then. However, in Genesis 15:7 it is said:
He also said to him, "I am the LORD, who brought you out of Ur of the Chaldeans to give you this land to take possession of it."
And in Genesis 15:18-21 the boundary of the promised land is clarified in terms of the territory of various ancient peoples, as follows:
On that day the LORD made a covenant with Abram and said, "To your descendants I give this land, from the river of Egypt to the great river, the Euphrates - the land of the Kenites, Kenizzites, Kadmonites, Hittites, Perizzites, Rephaites, Amorites, Canaanites, Girgashites and Jebusites."
The verse is said to describe what are known as "borders of the Land" (Gevulot Ha-aretz).[1] In Jewish tradition, these borders define the maximum extent of the land promised to the descendants of Abraham through his son Isaac and grandson Jacob.[2]
The promise was confirmed to Jacob at Genesis 28:13, though the borders are still vague and is in terms of "the land on which you are lying". Other geographical borders are given in Exodus 23:31 which describes borders as marked by the Red Sea, the "Sea of the Philistines" i.e. the Mediterranean, and the "River," (the Euphrates).
The promise is fulfilled at the end of the Exodus from Egypt. Deuteronomy 1:8 says:
See, I have given you this land. Go in and take possession of the land that the LORD swore he would give to your fathersto Abraham, Isaac and Jacob*and to their descendants after them*.
It took a long time before the Israelites could subdue the Canaanite inhabitants of the land. The furthest extent of the Land of Israel was achieved during the time of the united Kingdom of Israel under David.[3][4] The actual land controlled by the Israelites has fluctuated considerably over time and at times the land has been under the control of various empires. However,* under Jewish tradition, even when it is not in Jewish occupation, the land has not lost its status as the Promised Land.*


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

toastman said:


> Big Nazi party in this thread !
> 
> Hey goergie and loiney, why are you guys spewing more Jew hating Nazi crap more than usual today ?
> 
> If your posts were translated into Arabic, they would say "Allahu Ahkbar Kill All Jews"


Apparently the fact that Dr. King was a Zionist gets under their skins.  It's fun watching them squirm.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > NO you fucking idiot, being against Zionism means being against the Jews having a Jewish state in Israel, the ancient homeland of their ancestors. Your comparisons are like yourself....FULLA SHIT.
> ...


Heh heh heh.  Stop reading Nazi comic books, you fucking retard.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


You're gonna make the Nazi fuck that shoves his entire arm up his anus start crying!  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> That's well and good but I was looking for a quote from the *TORAH.*


Did I say Torah, I meant Talmud.

I've always had problems with T-words.

Hey, I ain't no expert on Judaism, Catholicism is my thing.

I'm just telling you what I read.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> "The Promised Land (Hebrew: &#1492;&#1488;&#1512;&#1509; &#1492;&#1502;&#1493;&#1489;&#1496;&#1495;&#1514;, translit.: Ha'Aretz HaMuvtahat) is the land promised or *given by God*,


Given by God, not zionists.

BTW, God ain't gonna give no land to a bunch of racist, apartheid assholes, who think their shit don't stink!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > That's well and good but I was looking for a quote from the *TORAH.*
> ...


You should stick to bending over, and leave Torah / Talmud interpretations to those that are qualified.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> I thought you would come up with something from that group.  How come some of these favorite Jews of the hate sites live in Israel themselves?


 Why is that a hate site and explain how  what they said was wrong. 




Hossfly said:


> By the way, have you ever thought that you might be a bad seed?


Badass seed!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

toastman said:


> Big Nazi party in this thread !
> 
> Hey goergie and loiney, why are you guys spewing more Jew hating Nazi crap more than usual today ?
> 
> If your posts were translated into Arabic, they would say "Allahu Ahkbar Kill All Jews"


How are the *"Three Strong Oaths"*, nazi crap?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> You're gonna make the Nazi fuck that shoves his entire arm up his anus start crying!  Ha ha ha.


You're slippin'.

You used to be so much better!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > "The Promised Land (Hebrew: &#1492;&#1488;&#1512;&#1509; &#1492;&#1502;&#1493;&#1489;&#1496;&#1495;&#1514;, translit.: Ha'Aretz HaMuvtahat) is the land promised or *given by God*,
> ...


God doesn't break promises.  If you go by those standards of which the Israelis are not guilty of, then Jihading racist barbaric Muslims must evacuate Mecca and all lands currently Islamic, and Crusading Catholics must evacuate the Vatican.  Both of them have killed in the hundreds of millions.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > I thought you would come up with something from that group.  How come some of these favorite Jews of the hate sites live in Israel themselves?
> ...


It's always the wimps like groinboy that think of themselves as badasses.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Apparently the fact that Dr. King was a Zionist gets under their skins.  It's fun watching them squirm.  Ha ha ha.


Only if you're too pussy to deal with Dr. King's other statements that you have not addressed.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Big Nazi party in this thread !
> ...


No such thing exists or applies, idiot.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> It's always the wimps like groinboy that think of themselves as badasses.  Ha ha ha.


I am badass!

My mommy said so!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently the fact that Dr. King was a Zionist gets under their skins.  It's fun watching them squirm.  Ha ha ha.
> ...


"anti Zionism is the same as anti Semitism"  which part of that statement is unclear, girly-man?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> No such thing exists or applies, idiot.


I just posted the link above, dumbass!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> "anti Zionism is the same as anti Semitism"  which part of that statement is unclear, girly-man?


Can't handle what I said, I see.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> God doesn't break promises.  If you go by those standards of which the Israelis are not guilty of, then Jihading racist barbaric Muslims must evacuate Mecca and all lands currently Islamic, and Crusading Catholics must evacuate the Vatican.  Both of them have killed in the hundreds of millions.


The Catholics and the Muslims didn't kick out the people already living there to get the land.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> You should stick to bending over, and leave Torah / Talmud interpretations to those that are qualified.


I thought you said it didn't exist?



Roudy said:


> No such thing exists or applies, idiot.


You waffle more than IHOP!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > It's always the wimps like groinboy that think of themselves as badasses.  Ha ha ha.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > God doesn't break promises.  If you go by those standards of which the Israelis are not guilty of, then Jihading racist barbaric Muslims must evacuate Mecca and all lands currently Islamic, and Crusading Catholics must evacuate the Vatican.  Both of them have killed in the hundreds of millions.
> ...


Wow, really?  You really are an ignorant illiterate blowhard fuckwad, aren't you?  Is that what they taught you in school?  Did you even make it to like middle school?  Reason I ask is this stuff is pretty intensively covered in most 6th and 7th grade curriculum's. I'm sorry, you were too busy practicing the sport of bending over.  Oh well, to each his own.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You should stick to bending over, and leave Torah / Talmud interpretations to those that are qualified.
> ...


You and your cohorts attempts to discredit and divert from Dr. King's statement "anti Zionism is the same as anti Semitism" (the subject of this thread) remain futile.  Keep sucking.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You should stick to bending over, and leave Torah / Talmud interpretations to those that are qualified.
> ...


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> You and your cohorts attempts to discredit and divert from Dr. King's statement "anti Zionism is the same as anti Semitism" (the subject of this thread) remain futile.  Keep sucking.


And you're using Dr. King like a cheap whore to further your own racist agenda, which explains why you're too pussy to address the other things Dr. King said and stood for.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Wow, really?  You really are an ignorant illiterate blowhard fuckwad, aren't you?  Is that what they taught you in school?  Did you even make it to like middle school?  Reason I ask is this stuff is pretty intensively covered in most 6th and 7th grade curriculum's. I'm sorry, you were too busy practicing the sport of bending over.  Oh well, to each his own.


So you can't say how they got the land.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 9, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



It is very well is the case.

Both Sherri and Loinboy had their maskes exposed as being Jew haters, Sherri basically clamed "Gentile" blood is more worthy than Jewish one, and compared to the Mrs.tact, my lean on religion is laughably minimalistic.

I believe that if you go down to the hearts of more then half of todays "Anti-Zionists" you'll find antisemism.

That is just how it is, and people are trying, not succeeding much, in hiding it.


----------



## Jos (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Then why not post a valid link?


> The accuracy and authenticity of this quote was disputed at "The Use and Abuse of Martin Luther King Jr. by Israel's Apologists" by Fadi Kiblawi and Will Youmans at Counterpunch (17 January 2004) and there is also said to be a speech attributed to King based on this quote which is a hoax, as well as a report which includes criticism of Wikiqoute's labeling of this controversial quotation as "Disputed"


Martin Luther King, Jr. - Wikiquote


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Lipush said:


> It is very well is the case.
> 
> Both Sherri and Loinboy had their maskes exposed as being Jew haters, Sherri basically clamed "Gentile" blood is more worthy than Jewish one, and compared to the Mrs.tact, my lean on religion is laughably minimalistic.
> 
> ...


You keep calling me a "jew-hater", yet you cannot name one reason why!  That's because this is your standard response to anyone who criticizes Israel or zionism.  You "act" like the only reason a person would do that, is because they obviously must hate jews and yet, you completely dismiss the fact that there may be "other" reasons for such criticisms.  Like things the Israeli's have done to the Palestinian's.

You cannot, for the life of you, be a responsible adult, so you project your problems onto others.  What a lying little bitch, you are!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey *Little bitch Lipbush*,

Do these comments from MLK make him a jew-hater too?

*"Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that. 
Hate cannot drive out hate; only love can do that."*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​
If Dr. King's not hating Palestinian's, he must be hating jews, right?



*"A nation that continues year after year to spend more money on military defense than on programs of social uplift is approaching spiritual doom."*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​
Israel is the most militarized country on the planet and Dr. King is criticizing their defense program.  He must be a jew-hater to be saying that.




*"He who passively accepts evil is as much involved in it as he who helps to perpetrate it. He who accepts evil without protesting against it is really cooperating with it."*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​
He's talking about people like you, he must be a jew-hater.






*"We must learn to live together as brothers or perish together as fools. "*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​
Uh oh, he's appeasing terrorists here, he must hate jews for doing this?





*"Freedom is never voluntarily given by the oppressor; it must be demanded by the oppressed."*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​
Looks like he's defending baby killing terrorist animals, he's got to be a jew-hater for saying something like that?




*"The ultimate tragedy is not the oppression and cruelty by the bad people but the silence over that by the good people."*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​
He's talking about YOU again, there's that jew hatred cropping up.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey *Lipbush*,

Is this guy a jew-hater?




> _Among the most disturbing political phenomena of our times is the emergence in the newly created state of Israel of the  Freedom Party  (Tnuat Haherut),* a political party closely akin in its organization, methods, political philosophy and social appeal to the Nazi and Fascist parties. *It was formed out of the membership and following of the former Irgun Zvai Leumi, a terrorist, right-wing, chauvinist organization in Palestine. _
> - Albert Einstein


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 9, 2013)

Lipush said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



You really are projecting, I keep calling Zionists on treating Gentiles as subhumans, with laws and practices inside Israel and the OPT that do not give equal rights to non Jews,  and you accuse me essentially of what the Zionists do. I have never claimed Gentile blood is more worthy, I think all human life has value, to include all Gentiles and all Jews. Palestine was never a land where only Jews lived.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 9, 2013)

Lipush---in the USA ---one can detect a nazi pig---from LINGO     All 
professions have a lingo.    A shoemaker can have a conversation with 
another shoemaker in the presence of a non shoe maker ---which the non shoe maker will not understand because they have their own  "LINGO" ... 
Doctors do it occassionally  at the bedsides of patients when it is better 
that the patient not  "get it"...     Lawyers do it  ALL THE TIME in the court room and even outside the courtroom sometimes...   

I am not familiar with the shoemaker lingo----but I do have a bit of familiarity 
with the othes-----ESPECIALLY   the islamo nazi pig lingo.  ----because I grew 
up in a town which had once been an enclave for nazis and ---by the time 
I was ten years old had read their literature..      Sherri's use of the term 
"gentile"   is very consistent with her islamo nazi pig status----chances 
are she was BORN INTO IT...      For the islamo nazi pig  "JEWS"  are 
as VERY SPECIAL GROUP----people who are evil on an hereditary 
basis--------sherri will deny it-----but that is actually what she believes. 

Of course a jew COULD convert to whatever filth is her creed and 
be redeemed-----sorta.     Try to understand---hints of this filth,  if 
she is christian,  actually show up in some of her standard childhood 
stories and legends.   Even in writings in church  "prayer books"----
if she is as old as am I.    Most of that crap has been removed ---and 
most american christians have overcome it----but some CLING 
to it.    

HOWEVER..  my take on sherri is that she USES some left-over  
JEW HATE   which can still exist in the hearts of christians 
in order to garner support for the  ISLAMIC CAUSE..     Muslims 
BEGAN to  "love"  Jesus   ----sometime in the  1970s for
political reasons-----and began a campaign citing  Israeli and 
Jewish  OPPRESSION OF "GENTILES"       When I was a child
----way back----circa 1960   the claim was that jews 
oppressed   "christians and ---also "arabs" ..     At that 
time I was reading the islamo nazi propaganda 
which had been written by  nazi war criminals who found 
refuge in  egypt and syria...     "muslim"  was not 
an issue back then.   Being a child----It was not even 
clear to me that there was a relationship between 
"arab"   and "muslim"  ---All the Lebanese people  I knew 
were christian with a few jews in the mix.

If she is not young----she certainly learned some of 
the filth she spits----in her chiidhood----considering the 
ethnic backgroud she voluntarily divulged, if it is 
factual


----------



## Lipush (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > It is very well is the case.
> ...



Have you watched in what low leveled language you use to talk to roudy with? Because I surely am, and it's getting farer and farer from personal attack and more to the direction of unbased pathetic racism.

There are healthy creticism, and I have ancountered many, believe it or not, from enemy states, and those creticisms are healthy and nothing wrong with them; and that is the kind of criticism that this forum doesn't have at all. It's nothing but humiliation and not about healthy discussion. And when someone points that out he is either banned or more humiliated. Is this the game people here like to play? Maybe I should learn its rules.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



you keep saying that our wars are with "Gentiles", not "Palestinians", or "Syrians" or "Iraninans". If you try to make it like WE are the ones comparing by Jew-Gentile, you do it poorly, because non of Is Pro-Israelis (and myself, as Israeli raised Jew) never made that kind of comparison, that was solely you, and people have pointed that out to you that when you use a Jew/Gentile arguement you use grounds.

Palestine was never a land where only Jews lived? That is correct, but has nothing to do with the argument.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > You and your cohorts attempts to discredit and divert from Dr. King's statement "anti Zionism is the same as anti Semitism" (the subject of this thread) remain futile.  Keep sucking.
> ...


Hah?  Just quoting him directly "anti Zionism is anti semetism". How is that using Dr, King's words, asshole?  Those that knew him and lived during that time confirm that the quote was consistent on his views towards Israel, anti Semetism, and the Jewish people's right to live in their ancient homeland.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 9, 2013)

Lipush said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



There you go again, thinking that it magically makes it so just because you say so.

It simply isn't the case that anti-Zionism equates to anti-Semitism.  What you 'believe' is irrelevant to the actual meanings to the two different words.

It's not 'how it is'; it's how you're deluding yourself that it is.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremiah said:
> ...


Eomenome Muslim Islamist scum "Fadi Kiblani" trying to discredit kings words doesnt count, Jos, Choseh Heyvoun.  Another failed attempt.  Talk about putting up a valid link.  The rest of the link that donkey Jos conveniently omitted goes something like this: 

...In "Sorry, Dr. King Did Not Consider You an Enlightened Anti-Zionist. Deal With it." by Douglas Anthony Cooper at The Huffington Post (18 November 2011). *Further corroboration of Lipset's account of such remarks by King has been made in research done by Martin Kramer posted in "In the words of Martin Luther King&#8230;" in his Sandbox (12 March 2012). In this he states that he wrote to Marty Peretz "to ask whether the much-quoted exchange did take place at his Cambridge home on that evening almost 45 years ago. His answer: 'Absolutely'."*


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Hey *Little bitch Lipbush*,
> 
> Do these comments from MLK make him a jew-hater too?
> 
> ...


Another idiotic post. He posts quotes by Dr King and somehow applies them to Jews or Israel, while in reality they actually don't apply at all. Why do all Pali terrorist supporters also show signs of mental illness? Ha ha ha


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 9, 2013)

Crotchboy-----constantine  wrote the laws ----that constitute 
legalization of genocide of non muslims ---these laws were 
imposed in what the romans called PALESTINA at that time.
The jews that managed to stay---went into hiding ---most 
fled         what do you call that phenomenon?    
The timing was about   200 - 300 AD   I will check.

The rules of oppression created by constantine---were 
aped by MUSLIMS for use in  "MUSLIM COUNTRIES"  
The genocide of  christians and jews in arabia was 
COMPREHENSIVE    

your hero   ADOLF ABU   used them again in the  
NUREMBURG CODE----learn something. 

Since constantine---there have been scores of 
GROSS GENOCIDES    which, of course, 
involve land theft  ----lots of genocides of 
jews but ----that kept the number of jews 
down so----the available jews to KILL started 
falling below millions.    Zoroastrians 
were all but wiped out.  <<same concept.

The european explorers who came to the 
americas----CLAIMED AMERICA FOR 
CHRISTENDOM    and promptly 
began a gross genocide of the 
natives ---they even brought the 
INQUISITION here-----


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 9, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


Did you just use Nazi symbolism against a person defending Jews?????????? You sir are a disgusting piece of shit.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 9, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You're clearly stupid enough to miss the reference's point and the fact that the clown I was responding to uses the exact same type of references that you think I actually made.  That, and Roudy isn't defending Jews.

But then you're an emotional child, and it's to be expected from someone like you, so utterly devoid of the ability to think rationally and abstractly.

You have my pity, Aisha.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 9, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


You honestly think people dont see that you are a Jew hating asshole?


----------



## uscitizen (Jan 9, 2013)

One can criticize Jews, Israel or Zionists without being antisemetic.
And least that is the rational viewpoint.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 9, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Stupid people who act solely on emotion, like you, might think that, but no one rational will.  

I have absolutely nothing against Jews, nor can you point to anything I've ever said that's anti-semitic, so spare me your flailing attempts to portray me as such, child.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 9, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> One can criticize Jews, Israel or Zionists without being antisemetic.
> And least that is the rational viewpoint.



Lulz.  That viewpoint isn't shared by many here.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 9, 2013)

Dr King had this to say about Peace:

"How do you go about loving your enemies? I think the first thing is this: In order to love your enemies, you must begin by analyzing self. 

"And Im sure that seems strange to you, that I start out telling you this morning that you love your enemies by beginning with a look at self. It seems to me that that is the first and foremost way to come to an adequate discovery to the how of this situation. [...] *some people arent going to like you*. 

"Theyre going to dislike you, not because of something that youve done to them, but because of various jealous reactions and other reactions that are so prevalent in human nature."

Martin Luther King, Jr. - Wikiquote

For profit-violence has warped human nature to such an extent over the last 55 years that any attempt to love an enemy is immediately equated to treason or suicide. King's lasting genius was to recognize warfare as the fatal flaw in our civilization.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 9, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> One can criticize Jews, Israel or Zionists without being antisemetic.
> And least that is the rational viewpoint.



Yes but it is not the view point of the "Anti-Zionists" here.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 9, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



I am willing to put my bet on it. 

Do you consider yourself "Anti-Zionist"?


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 9, 2013)

Lipush said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



No, not really.  I don't have a particular opinion on it.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 9, 2013)

Lipush said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > One can criticize Jews, Israel or Zionists without being antisemetic.
> ...



Ah, so now you're contradicting yourself.

Interesting.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


Skitt, you O.K.?


----------



## Lipush (Jan 9, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



Ok, so scratch that, you're not a good example.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 9, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



How am I contradicting myself?

Didn't you see the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 there?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


...And Jew hating asshole who disguises his hatred of Jews as Anti Zionism. This dork is a prime example of the type of anti Smeite that Dr. King was referring to in his quote.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

uscitizen said:


> One can criticize Jews, Israel or Zionists without being antisemetic.
> And least that is the rational viewpoint.


Criticising Israel or Jews is quite different than being against Zionism, you fucking idiot.   Illiteracy and lack of education, another common denominator among Jew haters and Palestinian terrorist supporters.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



LOL!  Yet more pathological nutjobbery from you, Frau Goebbels?

I'm have no opinion on Zionism and I'm simply not anti-semitic, no matter how hard you stamp your little feetsies.

I'm against illogic and semantic lunacy, two things that you exemplify to a great degree.

I think all those years of smoking meth have finally caught up to you, Frau Goebbels.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 9, 2013)

It is amusing to get negged for pointing out that mjollnir ( who will now be aptly called hammerbrain) was calling someone standing up for Jews  a Nazi LOL


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 9, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> It is amusing to get negged for pointing out that mjollnir ( who will now be aptly called hammerbrain) was calling someone standing up for Jews  a Nazi LOL



It's even more amusing that you're unable to follow along with what's actually happened in this thread.

No one is 'standing up for Jews' by conflating the terms anti-Zionist and anti-Semite.

Please try much harder just to be even a little less stupid.

And stop crying.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 9, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > It is amusing to get negged for pointing out that mjollnir ( who will now be aptly called hammerbrain) was calling someone standing up for Jews  a Nazi LOL
> ...



Hammerbrain you seem to be the one with the inability to understand the thread....Nor are you able to lie your way our of calling a person defending Jews a Nazi. 


Oh I dont cry about being Negged it happens I do find it amusing when I get negged for pointing out the hypocrisy of Jew haters.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


How about you shock us and say something intelligent for a change?  You should put a diaper on your face because that is where all the bullshit is coming out of. Anybody who told you to "be yourself" couldn't have given you worse advice. Ha ha.


----------



## toastman (Jan 9, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



How can you accuse someone of nutjobbery, you delusional Nazi monkey?? Why don't you reread some of your posts from the past. 
You are the illogical one ! I don't know if you're delusional or just plain retarded.. Maybe both ?? What a shitty combination


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 9, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



No, sorry child, but no one was 'defending Jews' here.  I've already pointed out why that is, but I see you can't face reality very well.  

And nor can you show any hatred I have for Jews.

Must suck to live in fear like you do.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 9, 2013)

toastman said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



A.  I'm accusing you of nuttjobbery, Frau Goebbels.  It's quite easy, as you're clearly irrational and can react to things only with emotion.
B.  You wouldn't know logic if it were sodomizing you which, ironically enough, it does with every post you make.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 9, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


All any has to do is read any post you have about them to know you hate Jews LOL


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 9, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



Whatever you need to tell yourself to make it through your day without breaking down, child.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 9, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



Do you honestly think just by acting like your posts dont exist makes it so?


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 9, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



My posts exhibit no anti-Semitism whatsoever, poor, whining child.

Pity you're too stupid and emotionally insecure to admit that.

But then, you're still a child.  No one expects you to.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 9, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



I long ago decided I did not want to proclaim myself to be  an Anti Zionist and there is an organization calling themselves an Anti Zionist organization and sometimes I get emails from them and I cringe reading their name.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...



The problem lies with self identifying oneself as anti another person and it is compounded by the fact Zionism means different things to different people.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> It is amusing to get negged for pointing out that mjollnir ( who will now be aptly called hammerbrain) was calling someone standing up for Jews  a Nazi LOL


Well, I got a neg from Skitt for asking if he was OK. I'll bring the snacks if you'll bring the drinks and an we can go on a hunger strike until he takes it back.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



Wow. A clever statement . Pshhhhhh. Didn't see that one coming.

Keep those up, you might as well surprise us one day.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


Nah, Sherri doesn't waste her time with calling herself an anti Zionist, she's an outright Jew hating terrorist worshiping lunatic, and she seems to be proud of it.  I'm sure she gets awards every week at the Islamic  and Neo Nazi rallies for being an "MVP"....*most valuable poster*.  Ha ha.

*OMG!  I found a picture of Sherri!*


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 9, 2013)

Sherri is a fuckin hag.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Sherri is a fuckin hag.


She's a total mess, but she sure provides for some good entertainment.


----------



## Jos (Jan 9, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> Sherri is a fuckin hag.



While sandboi roudy is a huckin fag


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri is a fuckin hag.
> ...


Hey Jos Choseh Goozo, Ridam be Gabreh Khomieni, Mohammad, va Makeh.


----------



## Jos (Jan 9, 2013)

> I had made up my mind to write no more either about the Jews or against them. But since I learned that those miserable and accursed people do not cease to lure to themselves even us, that is, the Christians, I have published this little book, so that I might be found among those who opposed such poisonous activities of the Jews and who warned the Christians to be on their guard against them. I would not have believed that a Christian could be duped by the Jews into taking their exile and wretchedness upon himself. However, the devil is the god of the world, and wherever God's word is absent he has an easy task, not only with the weak but also with the strong. May God help us. Amen.
> 
> Grace and peace in the Lord. Dear sir and good friend, I have received a treatise in which a Jew engages in dialog with a Christian. He dares to pervert the scriptural passages which we cite in testimony to our faith, concerning our Lord Christ and Mary his mother, and to interpret them quite differently. With this argument he thinks he can destroy the basis of our faith.
> 
> ...


Martin Luther - On the Jews and Their Lies


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 9, 2013)

So?   Martin Luther was a piece of shit as was Muhummad ibn Abdullah.
What is your point----both founded creeds that engaged in genocides 
against  Hundreds of millions.    Re muslims---the genocidal craze is
still ongoing.    Some people are like that


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> > I had made up my mind to write no more either about the Jews or against them. But since I learned that those miserable and accursed people do not cease to lure to themselves even us, that is, the Christians, I have published this little book, so that I might be found among those who opposed such poisonous activities of the Jews and who warned the Christians to be on their guard against them. I would not have believed that a Christian could be duped by the Jews into taking their exile and wretchedness upon himself. However, the devil is the god of the world, and wherever God's word is absent he has an easy task, not only with the weak but also with the strong. May God help us. Amen.
> >
> > Grace and peace in the Lord. Dear sir and good friend, I have received a treatise in which a Jew engages in dialog with a Christian. He dares to pervert the scriptural passages which we cite in testimony to our faith, concerning our Lord Christ and Mary his mother, and to interpret them quite differently. With this argument he thinks he can destroy the basis of our faith.
> >
> ...


Only an illiterate Islamic asshole like Jos would not know the difference between African American Martin Luther King Jr. who lived in the 20th century, and Martin Luther who lived in the 1500's in Europe.  Or is he trying to confuse the two intentionally.  Heyvoun, Olagh, Kesfat, did you learn how to lie like Mohammad, your pedophile illiterate terrorist prophet?  Look what he forgot to tell you from the heading of his link:

*WARNING: This is a Notorious Antisemitic Document!*

On the Jews and Their Lies, 1543
by Martin Luther (1483-1546)
Translated by Martin H. Bertram


----------



## Jos (Jan 9, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> So?   Martin Luther was a piece of shit as was Muhummad ibn Abdullah.
> What is your point----both founded creeds that engaged in genocides
> against  Hundreds of millions.    Re muslims---the genocidal craze is
> still ongoing.    Some people are like that





> Now just behold these miserable, blind, and senseless people. In the first place (as I said previously in regard to physical birth), if I were to concede that circumcision is sufficient to make them a people of God, or to sanctify and set them apart before God from all other nations, then the conclusion would have to be this: Whoever was circumcised could not be evil nor could he be damned. Nor would God permit this to happen, if he regarded circumcision as imbued with such holiness and power. Just as we Christians say: Whoever has faith cannot be evil and cannot be damned so long as faith endures. For God regards faith as so precious, valuable, and powerful that it will surely sanctify and prevent him who has faith and retains his faith from being lost or becoming evil. But I shall let this go for now.
> 
> In the second place, we note here again how the Jews provoke God's anger more and more with such prayer. For there they stand and defame God with a blasphemous, shameful, and impudent lie. They are so blind and stupid that they see neither the words found in Genesis 17 nor the whole of Scripture, which mightily and explicitly condemns this lie. For in Genesis 17:12 Moses states that Abraham was ordered to circumcise not only his son Isaac who at the time was not yet born but all the males born in his house, whether sons or servants, including the slaves. All of these were circumcised on one day together with Abraham; Ishmael too, who at the time was thirteen years of age, as the text informs us. Thus the convent or decree of circumcision encompasses the entire seed of all the descendants of Abraham, particularly Ishmael, who was the first seed of Abraham to be circumcised. Accordingly Ishmael is not only the equal of his brother Isaac, but he might even if this were to be esteemed before God be entitled to boast of his circumcision more than Isaac, since he was circumcised one year sooner. In view of this, the Ishmaelites might well enjoy a higher repute than the Israelites, for their forefather Ishmael was circumcised before Isaac, the progenitor of the Israelites, was born.
> 
> Why then do the Jews lie so shamefully before God in their prayer and preaching, as though circumcision were theirs alone, through which they were set apart from all other nations and thus they alone are God's holy people? They should really (if they were capable of it) be a bit ashamed before the Ishmaelites, the Edomites, and other nations when they consider that they were at all times a small nation, scarcely a handful of people in comparison with others who were also Abraham's seed and were also circumcised, and who indubitably transmitted such a command of their father Abraham to their descendants; and that the circumcision transmitted to the one son Isaac is rather insignificant when compared with the circumcision transmitted to Abraham's other sons. For Scripture records that Ishmael, Abraham's son, became a great nation, that he begot twelve princes, also that the six son of Keturah (Genesis 25:1), possessed much


Martin Luther - On the Jews and Their Lies


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> So?   Martin Luther was a piece of shit as was Muhummad ibn Abdullah.
> What is your point----both founded creeds that engaged in genocides
> against  Hundreds of millions.    Re muslims---the genocidal craze is
> still ongoing.    Some people are like that


Notice how Muslim animals (heyvouns) like Jos show amazing adoration for all the notorious Nazis and anti Semites.  They are made of the same shit cloth.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > So?   Martin Luther was a piece of shit as was Muhummad ibn Abdullah.
> ...


Jos the piece of shit quotes another piece of shit:


> for their forefather Ishmael was circumcised before Isaac



Bwahahahahahahah!

Heyvoun, I didn't know Martin Luther believed in the Muslim bullshit version of Abraham's sacrifice?!  Maybe he was a secret Islamic animal like you?  But thanks for the info!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

Now just behold the title of the document where this sick fuck Jos got his quote:

Martin Luther - On the Jews and Their Lies

*WARNING: This is a Notorious Antisemitic Document!*

On the Jews and Their Lies, 1543
by Martin Luther (1483-1546)
Translated by Martin H. Bertram
__________________


----------



## Jos (Jan 9, 2013)

You could try to use it as a defense when true Americans rid themselves of israeli firsters


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> You could try to use it as a defense when true Americans rid themselves of israeli firsters


But you don't even live in America, why are you speaking for Americans, you're an Islamic Iranian Hezbollah cocksucker who hides out in Spain.  Which means you're and animal and the last person who should be speaking on behalf of Americans and all civilized people.  Do the authorities in Spain know about you?


----------



## Jos (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Now just behold the title of the document where this sick fuck Jos got his quote:
> 
> 
> __________________



The *truth* is antisemitic to israeli firsters


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Now just behold the title of the document where this sick fuck Jos got his quote:
> ...


Your own link has this statement and warning on it's very title *WARNING: This is a Notorious Antisemitic Document!*, you are a waste of oxygen and garbage of humanity.


----------



## Jos (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > You could try to use it as a defense when true Americans rid themselves of israeli firsters
> ...


I'm not in Spain


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


Oh Ok, then you lied to everybody about it.  What else is new? <Nice try though>  Why do all you Islamic donkeys think you can outsmart people?  When was the last time one of you illiterate ignorant neanderthal donkeys outsmarted *anybody,* let alone Jews?  Tell you what, heyvoun kesafat, goh bokhor va boro bemir, or in English:


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...


*WARNING: JOS is a Notorious Antisemitic Islamic Iranian Hezbollah Cocksucker!!*


----------



## Jos (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> *WARNING: JOS is a Notorious Antisemitic Islamic Iranian Hezbollah Cocksucker!!*



But only in the mind of iraqi shite, roudy who dreams of cocksuckers


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *WARNING: JOS is a Notorious Antisemitic Islamic Iranian Hezbollah Cocksucker!!*
> ...


I'm not an Iraqi, you stupid fuck.  Farsi baladi, heyvoun?  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

JOS shows off his amazing voice, in a battle cry to "kill the evil Jews".  Ha ha ha:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPdGhaNK0IU]Funniest Arab Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > > Now just behold these miserable, blind, and senseless people. In the first place (as I said previously in regard to physical birth), if I were to concede that circumcision is sufficient to make them a people of God, or to sanctify and set them apart before God from all other nations, then the conclusion would have to be this: Whoever was circumcised could not be evil nor could he be damned. Nor would God permit this to happen, if he regarded circumcision as imbued with such holiness and power. Just as we Christians say: Whoever has faith cannot be evil and cannot be damned so long as faith endures. For God regards faith as so precious, valuable, and powerful that it will surely sanctify and prevent him who has faith and retains his faith from being lost or becoming evil. But I shall let this go for now.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


----------



## toastman (Jan 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > *WARNING: JOS is a Notorious Antisemitic Islamic Iranian Hezbollah Cocksucker!!*
> ...



Actually Jos, Roudy was spot on ! You ARE a notorious Anti Semitic Islamic Iranian Hezbollah Cocksucker. That is a VERY truthful description of you ! I mean, I couldn't have said it better myself !! We all know you have pictures of Nasrallah all over your room in your moms basement ! L-O-S-E-R


----------



## Lipush (Jan 9, 2013)

Im with Roudy


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

toastman said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Funny part is he even quotes from an article with a big fucking "warning" sign about it being a notorious anti Semitic document.  They truly have no shame or morals, these Islamist cocksuckers like Jos.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Another idiotic post. He posts quotes by Dr King and somehow applies them to Jews or Israel, while in reality they actually don't apply at all. Why do all Pali terrorist supporters also show signs of mental illness? Ha ha ha


The difference between you and I, junior, is that I can explain why they apply, you cannot.



*"Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that. 
Hate cannot drive out hate; only love can do that."*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​
You have demonstrated time and time again, that you hate anyone who sticks up for the Palestinian's.  Not once, have you ever shown any sign of indifference to that point.  Anyone who say's anything remotely nice about the Pals, you go off into your name-calling, foul-mouthed, spew of how fucked that person is.  So, in the quote above, Dr. King is telling you that phylosophy you have of hating anyone defending the Pals, won't work.





*"A nation that continues year after year to spend more money on military defense than on programs of social uplift is approaching spiritual doom."*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​
Israel is the most militarized country on the planet, how does that not apply?





*"He who passively accepts evil is as much involved in it as he who helps to perpetrate it. He who accepts evil without protesting against it is really cooperating with it."*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​
People like you and *Lipbush*, never criticize Israel for anything.  They can murder rock-throwing children and you say nary a word about their crimes of using deadly force against a rock-throwing kid.  So, it is more than obvious, you accept that kind of evil.





*"We must learn to live together as brothers or perish together as fools. "*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​
Do you believe Israeli's and Palestinian's should live together as brothers?

Case closed on that one!






*"Freedom is never voluntarily given by the oppressor; it must be demanded by the oppressed."*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​
After 45 years of occupation, the Palestinian's apply to the UN for statehood.  That is the demand of freedom from the oppresssed and judging from Israel's reaction, they have no intention of voluntarily giving them that.






*"The ultimate tragedy is not the oppression and cruelty by the bad people but the silence over that by the good people."*
Martin Luther King, Jr.​
This is the reason people like myself, *Sherri*, *George* and *Jos* criticize Israel.  

It has nothing to do with being anti-semitic.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Sherri is a fuckin hag.
> ...


Speak of fags, Yousef Mohammed, we all have seen the pictures of Gays swinging at the end of a noose in Iran.  Is this why so many Gay Iranian men left that wonderful Islamic Republic of Iran for places like the U.S. and Spain because they didn't want to be caught and thus would be joining those other Gays with a noose around their necks.?


----------



## toastman (Jan 9, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



Don't confuse him with factual information, his brain doesn't know how to process it!


----------



## AgentBond007 (Jan 9, 2013)

"Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that. 
Hate cannot drive out hate; only love can do that."  Applies more to Palestinians and Muslims, who encourage suicide bombing, and murder of innocent civilians, routinely demonize Jews and non Muslims in their media.
Martin Luther King, Jr.

"A nation that continues year after year to spend more money on military defense than on programs of social uplift is approaching spiritual doom." Applies more to the Palestinians and Muslims who spend all their money on rockets and efforts to wage terror against Israel. Israel is more socialist country than many European nations.
Martin Luther King, Jr.
Israel is the most militarized country on the planet, how does that not apply? 

"He who passively accepts evil is as much involved in it as he who helps to perpetrate it. He who accepts evil without protesting against it is really cooperating with it." This one applies more to Palestinians and Muslims.
Martin Luther King, Jr.

"We must learn to live together as brothers or perish together as fools. " Tell that to the Palestinians and Muslims who cannot coexist with anybody
Martin Luther King, Jr.

Case closed on that one! Looks like you closed the case on yourself.

"The ultimate tragedy is not the oppression and cruelty by the bad people but the silence over that by the good people." You should focus on the oppressed and persecuted in Muslim countries
Martin Luther King, Jr.

Silly people.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> > I had made up my mind to write no more either about the Jews or against them. But since I learned that those miserable and accursed people do not cease to lure to themselves even us, that is, the Christians, I have published this little book, so that I might be found among those who opposed such poisonous activities of the Jews and who warned the Christians to be on their guard against them. I would not have believed that a Christian could be duped by the Jews into taking their exile and wretchedness upon himself. However, the devil is the god of the world, and wherever God's word is absent he has an easy task, not only with the weak but also with the strong. May God help us. Amen.
> >
> > Grace and peace in the Lord. Dear sir and good friend, I have received a treatise in which a Jew engages in dialog with a Christian. He dares to pervert the scriptural passages which we cite in testimony to our faith, concerning our Lord Christ and Mary his mother, and to interpret them quite differently. With this argument he thinks he can destroy the basis of our faith.
> >
> ...


Rather than go to the hate sites, Yousef Mohammed, so you can tell everyone what Martin Luther thought about the Jews (like other anti-Semites like you never brought Martin Luther up!!!), why not tell us what you Muslims think about the Christians and why there are so many Christians being murdered by your brethren and their churches being destroyed?  By the way, does anyone really think that Mr. Gooz here, when he was growing up in Iran, was actually taught about Martin Luther.  Here in the U.S. he was mentioned in world history classes with regard to the Reformation, but I doubt that Islamic schools ever brought him up


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

AgentBond007 said:


> Applies more to Palestinians and Muslims, who encourage suicide bombing, and murder of innocent civilians, routinely demonize Jews and non Muslims in their media.


And of coarse, you're not hating and demonizing muslims right now?



AgentBond007 said:


> Applies more to the Palestinians and Muslims who spend all their money on rockets and efforts to wage terror against Israel. Israel is more socialist country than many European nations.


Israel was voted the most militarized nation on earth.  You're full of shit!  This apply's more to Israel, than any other nation on earth.




AgentBond007 said:


> This one applies more to Palestinians and Muslims.


Bullshit!  You accept the belligerent occupation of Palestinian land by the Israeli's and that is as evil as a nation can get.



AgentBond007 said:


> Tell that to the Palestinians and Muslims who cannot coexist with anybody


More bullshit!  The Palestinian's have said they'll accept a two-state solution, based on the '67 borders, but Israel won't do it.  So, it's Israel that doesn't want to co-exist.  If they did, they'd end the occupation.  But they haven't, so fuck you!



AgentBond007 said:


> Looks like you closed the case on yourself.


Try again, maybe your luck will change, dickboy.





AgentBond007 said:


> You should focus on the oppressed and persecuted in Muslim countries


Changing the subject because you don't have an argument?



AgentBond007 said:


> Silly people.


Hypocritical asshole!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Another idiotic post. He posts quotes by Dr King and somehow applies them to Jews or Israel, while in reality they actually don't apply at all. Why do all Pali terrorist supporters also show signs of mental illness? Ha ha ha
> ...


Looks like _*Roudy the Retard *_can't handle the shit above.  He runs away like the _*little bitchy pussy*_, that he is.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> AgentBond007 said:
> 
> 
> > Applies more to Palestinians and Muslims, who encourage suicide bombing, and murder of innocent civilians, routinely demonize Jews and non Muslims in their media.
> ...


I don't know...it looks like agent 007 kicked your ass and then some. You better quit while you're ahead. But knowing you, you like getting your butt kicked and then claim victory. It's a cultural thing with you people, right, Baghdad Bob?  Ha ha.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > AgentBond007 said:
> ...


Just as I thought, you are so pussy, such a fuckin' woman, that you need others to fight your battles for you.

Come back when you got a set of balls!


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 9, 2013)

Jos said:


> You could try to use it as a defense when true Americans rid themselves of israeli firsters


Jos, that isn't going to happen. Those of us who understand American History know that it was a Jewish man named Haym Solomon who arranged funding for the American Revolution. Like America, he ran into trouble with a very hateful King George III of Britain and fled to America for his life. Even so, he was quick to use his vast financial ties on the European Continent to make certain our soldiers got coats and shoes when the Continental Congress ran out of money.

Jewish people also joined the anti-slavery movement when it came into being in America. They're educated to eschew slavery, and we could all learn a lesson from them.

Don't you think? I do.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Jos, that isn't going to happen. Those of us who understand American History know that it was a Jewish man named Haym Solomon who arranged funding for the American Revolution. Like America, he ran into trouble with a very hateful King George III of Britain and fled to America for his life. Even so, he was quick to use his vast financial ties on the European Continent to make certain our soldiers got coats and shoes when the Continental Congress ran out of money.
> 
> Jewish people also joined the anti-slavery movement when it came into being in America. They're educated to eschew slavery, and we could all learn a lesson from them.
> 
> Don't you think? I do.


And that is why jewish liberals from all over the world are distancing themselves from any association with Likud Party policies.  They don't want to be tied to the shit Israel is doing right now to the Palestinian's.

I used to work with an Iranian architect, who had jewish friends, that just hated Israeli's.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Have you watched in what low leveled language you use to talk to roudy with?


You got issues with MY language to *Roudy*?  

If it was anyone else, but him, you might have a case.

Word to *Lipbush*, *Roudy* ain't the most PC poster in the forum! 



Lipush said:


> Because I surely am, and it's getting farer and farer from personal attack and more to the direction of unbased pathetic racism.


At least I can explain my reasons for the attack.  You constantly call me "jew-hater" and "anti-semitic", but consistantly refuse to say why.  The least you could do, would explain the reasons for your name-calling, but you won't!  And that's pathetic.

BTW, you and I both know the reason you won't, is because you can't.



Lipush said:


> There are healthy creticism, and I have ancountered many, believe it or not, from enemy states, and those creticisms are healthy and nothing wrong with them; and that is the kind of criticism that this forum doesn't have at all. It's nothing but humiliation and not about healthy discussion. And when someone points that out he is either banned or more humiliated. Is this the game people here like to play? Maybe I should learn its rules.


Name one criticism of mine that wasn't healthy.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


What are you blabbering now?  You speak of oppression, persecution, terror, and a culture of hate and terror  And all of that best applies to Palestinians and Muslims as 007 said. What's there to answer?  You're so fullla shit that you think your stupid "opinions" deserve an answer. I'm surprised somebody even bothered spending time even responding to your retarded ass.  Keep sucking those Islamic balls, and when you're done say three "Allah Akbars" then poke yourself in the ass twice. Your conversion is complete. Ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Have you watched in what low leveled language you use to talk to roudy with?
> ...


I've seen 9 year olds make more profound, intelligent points than you just did. No, make that 6 year olds.


----------



## toastman (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I am also surprised people responded to him. 
I'm surprised I did too lol


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Jos, that isn't going to happen. Those of us who understand American History know that it was a Jewish man named Haym Solomon who arranged funding for the American Revolution. Like America, he ran into trouble with a very hateful King George III of Britain and fled to America for his life. Even so, he was quick to use his vast financial ties on the European Continent to make certain our soldiers got coats and shoes when the Continental Congress ran out of money.
> ...


I know just what you mean. I knew a Polish kid when I was a teen and he hated Hungarians with a passion. Thing was, he had never seen or knew any Hungarians.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> What are you blabbering now?  You speak of oppression, persecution, terror, and a culture of hate and terror  And all of that best applies to Palestinians and Muslims as 007 said. What's there to answer?


The "why"?

That's what's there to answer.  Why does that apply to the Pals and not to the Israeli's?



Roudy said:


> You're so fullla shit that you think your stupid "opinions" deserve an answer.


It wasn't my opinions I was asking for answers to, it was yours.  And to date, you haven't provided any.  I told you the difference between us was that I could explain why those Dr. King quotes were relevent to Israel and you could not.  So far, you haven't let me down.  And we both know you won't, because you can't.



Roudy said:


> I'm surprised somebody even bothered spending time even responding to your retarded ass.  Keep sucking those Islamic balls, and when you're done say three "Allah Akbars" then poke yourself in the ass twice. Your conversion is complete. Ha ha.


Empty rhetoric to mask the fact that you don't have a valid argument to use, so you go with these little bullshit smokescreens that mean absolutely nothing.

Since you're unable to explain the reasons behind your claims, all you're doing is putting labels on things, which isn't debating, but does show how little you know about the topic of the thread.  Funny, you start a thread on something you know nothing about.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> I know just what you mean. I knew a Polish kid when I was a teen and he hated Hungarians with a passion. Thing was, he had never seen or knew any Hungarians.


Well, they knew why and they had good reason.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

toastman said:


> I am also surprised people responded to him.
> I'm surprised I did too lol


Why are you surprised at someone asking for the reason behind a particular claim?  Don't you think if someone makes a claim in a debate forum, they're obligated state why they think that claim is valid?  Or at least some attempt to prove the claim is true?  Or do you think simply stating the claim is enough?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Roudy said:


> I've seen 9 year olds make more profound, intelligent points than you just did. No, make that 6 year olds.


Then lets see one! Lets see one of your 6 year old arguments.  Oh, I forgot, you only make claims, you don't explain them or provide any premise for your conclusions.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Jews don't believe God comes back to earth, you fucking ignorant illiterate nincompoop.  Jews believe that the Messiah will return and it has nothing to do with Zionism.
> ...



You little punk if you would ever talk that way to me you'd get your face busted.


----------



## toastman (Jan 9, 2013)

Jroc said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



He wouldn't talk that way to your face because he prefers to do it behind a computer screen. We call that a coward


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > I know just what you mean. I knew a Polish kid when I was a teen and he hated Hungarians with a passion. Thing was, he had never seen or knew any Hungarians.
> ...


Your story reminds me of people saying "some of my best friends are Jews," while at the same time putting down the Jews.  There used to be an Iranian Jewish poster who said when he was in Iran one time his Muslim friend gave him a glass of water and told him he might as well take the glass with him because his mother was going to throw away the glass since a Jew drank from it.  You can;t tell me that these Iranian people were not taught to hate the Jews if they couldn't even bear the thought of using a glass again if a Jew drank out of it.  How would you feel if you were down at your favorite bar during Happy Hour and the bartender told you to take the glass with you since no one would drink out of that glass after you did because of what you are?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Your story reminds me of people saying "some of my best friends are Jews," while at the same time putting down the Jews.  There used to be an Iranian Jewish poster who said when he was in Iran one time his Muslim friend gave him a glass of water and told him he might as well take the glass with him because his mother was going to throw away the glass since a Jew drank from it.  You can;t tell me that these Iranian people were not taught to hate the Jews if they couldn't even bear the thought of using a glass again if a Jew drank out of it.  How would you feel if you were down at your favorite bar during Happy Hour and the bartender told you to take the glass with you since no one would drink out of that glass after you did because of what you are?


I tried to take one of their schooner glasses once.  The bartender goes, _"WTF are doing? You can't take the glass!" _ I said, _"How bout I buy it?"  _He said, _"If we let everyone do that, we'd have nothing to serve the beer in!"_

Stop acting like there's only two options.  Either you like jews, or you hate jews.  Reality is not like that.  Some jews are cool, some jews are not.  Some things Israeli's do are okay, some things Israeli's do are not.  It doesn't matter what you're position is on either side of the fence, it should never be treated as an absolute position, for everything about that subject.

Go to the website Iranians love Israel and you'll see muslims who will drink from the same glass as a jew.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

Jroc said:


> You little punk if you would ever talk that way to me you'd get your face busted.


I'm at the 49ner Tavern in Long Beach, Ca. every Friday night for happy hour between 4-5pm, if you'd like to finish this discussion face-to-face.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 9, 2013)

toastman said:


> He wouldn't talk that way to your face because he prefers to do it behind a computer screen. We call that a coward


I let him know where he could find me.

I don't run from nothin'.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > freedombecki said:
> ...


Hating Israelis doesn't mean they're anti Zionists, you fucking ignorant moron.  Next?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

Jroc said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


I'd kick him in the ass, it would be the same as kicking him in the face.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Jan 9, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > You little punk if you would ever talk that way to me you'd get your face busted.
> ...


A Tavern in Long Beach, CA?  That's where all the rif-raf lowlife trailer trash types live.  No wonder.  I bet you he lives in the low income govt. housing projects.  Scumbag losers like groinboy are always looking for somebody to blame for their miserable life.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

loinboy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > He wouldn't talk that way to your face because he prefers to do it behind a computer screen. We call that a coward
> ...


Wow, you're actually sitting in a bar while posting messages on a board now?  What kind of bar is this, a gay bar for Muslim cocksuckers.  Assuming that is true which it obviously isn't, you want somebody to do what, jump on a plane, fly at the speed of sound or faster, and somehow land there and get to the gay bar for Muslim cocksuckers within the next hour?  And to do what, to kick a filthy disgusting ignorant illiterate Jew hating asshole's ass?  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > You little punk if you would ever talk that way to me you'd get your face busted.
> ...


Seems like a perfect place for lowlife racist Jew hating assholes like groinboy to hangout, check it out:

reviews:
49&#39;rs Tavern - Long Beach, CA

Chris J.
Long Beach, CA
 9/2/2012
I wrote a PM to Kelly (business owner) that I haven't been back because of the asshat/racist guy that commmitted suicide, here's their reply (oh, 4 months later):
Answer: I am not racist and I purchased the 49rs tavern 2 1/2 years ago.... I was raised not to be racist and everyone is welcome, unless they cause trouble.

Fancie L.
Long Beach, CA
This is definitely a dudes bar. In 3 hrs I was the only girl until I called a friend and went to Brenagans in Naples. Some creepy old guy about 80 kept leering over my friends shoulder to stare. Alrightie...

Jordyn A.
Long Beach, CA
This USED to be one of my top 3 bars in Long Beach...NOT ANYMORE. Apparently, it's "Under Proper Management". Well, it PROPERLY BLOWS. I walked in and walked out. 
Thank you so much for ruining a good thing, you pricks.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2013)

I think the Jewish State and the daily human rights abuses against the Semitic Palestinians are an illustration of Anti Semitism!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I think the Jewish State and the daily human rights abuses against the Semitic Palestinians are an illustration of Anti Semitism!


You don't really think, and, you're a fucking Jew hating piece of shit crazy witch.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> I think the Jewish State and the daily human rights abuses against the Semitic Palestinians are an illustration of Anti Semitism!


Sherri, during her younger "more sane" days:


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Seems like a perfect place for lowlife racist Jew hating assholes like groinboy to hangout, check it out:
> 
> reviews:
> 49'rs Tavern - Long Beach, CA
> ...


They're right!  It used to be a much better bar.

But it was in the movie Baseketball...






This is Kevin, former owner of the bar. I don't know if he was a racist, but he did commit suicide.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Wow, you're actually sitting in a bar while posting messages on a board now?  What kind of bar is this, a gay bar for Muslim cocksuckers.  Assuming that is true which it obviously isn't, you want somebody to do what, jump on a plane, fly at the speed of sound or faster, and somehow land there and get to the gay bar for Muslim cocksuckers within the next hour?  And to do what, to kick a filthy disgusting ignorant illiterate Jew hating asshole's ass?  Ha ha ha.


Hey, I did my part.  If they want to meet me face-to-face, I let them know how they could do it.  The rest is up to them.  

BTW, I don't blog in the bar.  I drink, watch sports and talk to barfly's.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> A Tavern in Long Beach, CA?  That's where all the rif-raf lowlife trailer trash types live.  No wonder.  I bet you he lives in the low income govt. housing projects.  Scumbag losers like groinboy are always looking for somebody to blame for their miserable life.  Ha ha ha.


I've never blamed anyone else for my life, nor have I ever indicated such.  

You just have to keep making shit up, don't you?


----------



## freedombecki (Jan 10, 2013)

loinboy said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Jos, that isn't going to happen. Those of us who understand American  History know that it was a Jewish man named Haym Solomon who arranged  funding for the American Revolution. Like America, he ran into trouble  with a very hateful King George III of Britain and fled to America for  his life. Even so, he was quick to use his vast financial ties on the  European Continent to make certain our soldiers got coats and shoes when  the Continental Congress ran out of money.
> ...


Loinboy, I have no pony in this race except one.

After the Holocaust, my nation agreed to insure another Holocaust never took its place. My father and uncles did not collect shrapnel in their arms and legs by cowering in the face of Adolph Hitler nor Hirohito's punitive measures to conquer the world. I will not disrespect their sacrifices, made so my generation could enjoy peace they brought about with strength.

As a consequence, we are free of the bondages of the Old World's complex hatred.

Every group has its critics and dissidents. We tolerate diversity when it doesn't turn around and bite the rest of us in the butt.

Their religion's internal works are a part of their body, not mine. Jewish people, to my knowledge, are not inviting people here to ram airplanes into large financial institutions even though they agree to disagree.

All people are part of God's family. His plan is one of reconciliation of man to God and brother to brother. This happens within a heart, not without. I'm not the moral judge of other people, but I can do a measure of preventing hatred from entering my heart by insuring they will not harm my fellow Americans again with deceptions and prejudicial hatred by putting up a fight against wrong and an acceptance of responsibility to accept a peaceful offering and fight people who ignore the writing on the wall by targeting my fellow Americans and paying "journalists" and buffoons to ignore travesty. The travesty I see is people targeting the Jewish nation with missiles and expecting them to take it without fighting back. The Israelis have no intention of being herded onto train cars like cattle and hauled off to be separated from loved ones, stripped naked, slaughtered, and have their worldly goods expropriated by vermin who profit from their meager estates.


----------



## Lipush (Jan 10, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Have you watched in what low leveled language you use to talk to roudy with?
> ...



Try ALL of them, you use dirty language in almost every post of yours.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2013)

freedombecki said:


> Loinboy, I have no pony in this race except one.


I have no pony's at all in this race.  This issue doesn't affect my daily life in any way.  I have nothing to gain and nothing to lose.  Therefore, I'm about as objective a voice as one could be on this subject.




freedombecki said:


> After the Holocaust, my nation agreed to insure another Holocaust never took its place. My father and uncles did not collect shrapnel in their arms and legs by cowering in the face of Adolph Hitler nor Hirohito's punitive measures to conquer the world. I will not disrespect their sacrifices, made so my generation could enjoy peace they brought about with strength.


Do you realize the UN Charter, International Humanitarian Law and the Nuremburg Principles were created as a result of the Holocaust?  They were created to prevent another one.  The world was so sick of what the Axis Powers did, that they made these laws so that sovereign nations could settle their differences peacefully.  And if they couldn't, you have Article 51 of the UN Charter that gives two legal ways to attack a country with military force.

So, with that being said, when you disrespect IHL, you disrespect the victims of the Holocaust.  For now they have died in vain.  There are over 200 UN resolutions Israel is in violation of; they are practicing "collective punishment" on the entire population of Gaza with their economic blockade and that's a war crime.  The only thing people are asking the Israeli's to do, is obey the law.  But instead of simply doing that, Israel goes out of its way to show contempt for IHL.

Nothing could disrespect Holocaust victims more than that.




freedombecki said:


> As a consequence, we are free of the bondages of the Old World's complex hatred.


As well you should be.




freedombecki said:


> Every group has its critics and dissidents. We tolerate diversity when it doesn't turn around and bite the rest of us in the butt.


If you tolerate diversity, why are you breaking up peaceful protests by force and taking protestors in on "administrative detention" charges? If you tolerate diversity, why is the Knesset making apartheid laws like the Nakba Law?  If you tolerate diversity, why do you have "jew only" roads?




freedombecki said:


> Their religion's internal works are a part of their body, not mine. Jewish people, to my knowledge, are not inviting people here to ram airplanes into large financial institutions even though they agree to disagree.


No, but that was one of the reasons they flew planes into our buildings.




freedombecki said:


> All people are part of God's family. His plan is one of reconciliation of man to God and brother to brother. This happens within a heart, not without. I'm not the moral judge of other people, but I can do a measure of preventing hatred from entering my heart by insuring they will not harm my fellow Americans again with deceptions and prejudicial hatred by putting up a fight against wrong and an acceptance of responsibility to accept a peaceful offering and fight people who ignore the writing on the wall by targeting my fellow Americans and paying "journalists" and buffoons to ignore travesty. The travesty I see is people targeting the Jewish nation with missiles and expecting them to take it without fighting back. The Israelis have no intention of being herded onto train cars like cattle and hauled off to be separated from loved ones, stripped naked, slaughtered, and have their worldly goods expropriated by vermin who profit from their meager estates.


You're forgetting one very big point, which is why Israel is getting the missles in the first place.  And that reason is the 45 year belligerent occupation of Palestinian land; the over 700 checkpoints and roadblocks in the West Bank that restrict the freedom of movement for Palestinian's; the economic siege of Gaza; the constant air attacks and drones violating Palestinian air space on a weekly basis; commando raids that have broken every ceasefire they've entered into;  routinely shooting at Palestinian fisherman and farmers from across the border and basically denying the Palestinian's inherent right to self-determination.

I will agee, the rocket attacks are war crimes and should stop.  But the Pals have every right in the world, to resist the "occupation" of their land.  It's just the way they're doing it, is illegal.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Try ALL of them, you use dirty language in almost every post of yours.


And of coarse, *Roudy* doesn't use dirty language at all, does he?

BTW, you don't consider calling me a "jew-hater" without explaining why, dirty language?


----------



## toastman (Jan 10, 2013)

loinboy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > He wouldn't talk that way to your face because he prefers to do it behind a computer screen. We call that a coward
> ...



You said that knowing that he's not going to come. Who the fuck meets up with strangers they met on a message forum !


----------



## toastman (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Bahahahahaha !! Thanks for the laugh Roudy !


----------



## toastman (Jan 10, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > You little punk if you would ever talk that way to me you'd get your face busted.
> ...


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you're actually sitting in a bar while posting messages on a board now?  What kind of bar is this, a gay bar for Muslim cocksuckers.  Assuming that is true which it obviously isn't, you want somebody to do what, jump on a plane, fly at the speed of sound or faster, and somehow land there and get to the gay bar for Muslim cocksuckers within the next hour?  And to do what, to kick a filthy disgusting ignorant illiterate Jew hating asshole's ass?  Ha ha ha.
> ...


Ya okay, I'll be right there. Order a beer for me. Ha ha.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Ya okay, I'll be right there. Order a beer for me. Ha ha.


Domestic or import?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2013)

toastman said:


>


Not really.

It's just not my nature to back up when someone gets in my face.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2013)

toastman said:


> You said that knowing that he's not going to come. Who the fuck meets up with strangers they met on a message forum !


I said that to let him know where to find me.  Whether he comes or not, is his business. 

 But you're right, who the fuck meets people from a message forum?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

loinboy said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Yes, I heard the only time you back up is when someone gets behind you.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> *Black-Jewish Relations in the South*
> 
> As far back as the 19th century, Jewish storekeepers were virtually the only Southern merchants who addressed black customers as "Mr." and "Mrs." and permitted them to try on clothing. By the early 20th century, a few Southern Jews even ventured to speak out against the evils of white supremacy. In 1929, Louis Isaac Jaffe, editorial writer for the Norfolk Virginia-Pilot won the Pulitzer Prize for his denunciation of lynching and the reactionary Harry Byrd political machine.
> 
> ...



ya know what roudy. i think i am going to have to listen to the voices of black leaders such as jesse jackson, louis farrakhan, bobby seale, malcolm x, al sharpton, cythia mckinney, huey newton and others, and yes, that includes the actual words of MLK jr. who pretty much echoed malcolm x, albeit he was more gentle and forgiving...i am inclined to listen to them about african american relations with jews than i am inclined to listen to a bunch of smarmy little jews on blog spots doing what jews seem to so effortlessly excel at doing, which is shameless self promotion, in this case telling us how much the black folk love them because the jews have always dealt with them fairly and never exploited them.

hell, what next roudy. are you going to be wanting to change the statue at the capital mall to that of al jolson?


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 10, 2013)

"shameless self promotion" = the 'quality' that sealie has made himself known for all over this chat board.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 10, 2013)

Lipush said:


> Im with Roudy



why of course you are. darlin'. isn't that sweet?

aithnionn ciarog ciarog eile.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 10, 2013)

Anyone who considers that McKinney creature a 'leader' of anything but useful idiots for the loonie extreme left is bereft of discernment, IMO.

Even Al Sharpton has had a moment or two when he actually did something positive.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 10, 2013)

So what are you trying to tell us, seal - that Goodman and Schwerner were not Jews?   Which of the statements in the quote do you want people to believe is inaccurate? 

Please, when you are providing the 'actual words' of Malcolm X to 'refute' the idea that Jewish individuals and organizations were prominent in the Civil Rights movement 'all along' - let everyone know the *timing* of those quotes from Malcolm X.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 10, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Lipush said:
> 
> 
> > Im with Roudy
> ...



Perhaps in her case, "Far an taine n abhainn, s ann as mò a fuaim" would be more appropriate.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 10, 2013)

You want to listen to Farrakhan as a 'black leader'????  Even though his organization is avowedly racist and anti-Jewish (no games about 'Zionism' there) - AND it was his thug henchmen (FOI) who murdered Malcolm ?

Wow, that's sure self-contradictory.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 10, 2013)

"yay, i have been to the mountain and make no mistake, when people say they are against firing white phosphorus rounds that burn the flesh off little children into heavily populated civilian areas, or they complain about unexploded cluster bombs all over the land where children go to play in southern lebanon, they are not talking about being anti-war or for the humane treatment of people, they are against the Jewish Nation and they are talking ANTI-SEMITISM" and "JEW HATRED", my black brothers and sisters."

MLK jr.

just thought i would improve a bit on your false quote roudy.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

Squeal: 





> ya know what, i think i am going to have to listen to the voices of black leaders such as louis farrakhan, malcolm x, al sharpton, cythia mckinney,



Ha ha ha!  You call what most Blacks consider a disgrace to their community, "leaders"?  It can't get any funnier.  What planet do you live on, Gomer?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

toastman said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...


Take it easy on him.  This guy goes to racist gay dive bars in Long Beach and 15 minutes later he's sucking some strange man's dick, what do you expect?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Lipush said:
> ...


How do you say "stick it up your Nazi ass" in Irish?


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



Why can't you stop drinking imported SS urine from Paraguay, Frau Goebbels?


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Take it easy on him.  This guy goes to racist gay dive bars in Long Beach and 15 minutes later he's sucking some strange man's dick, what do you expect?


That would be Lucy's over on 4th street.

I only went in there once (with two girls).  We started shooting pool and one of the patron's turned to me and said,_ "Do you know what kind of bar this is?"  _I said,_ "Yeah, but we're drunk and wanted to play some pool!"_  And he goes,_ "You better get them outta here, before something happens!"_

There's also Eddie's over on Broadway, but I've never been in there.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Yes, I heard the only time you back up is when someone gets behind you.


What's the greek army motto?

_Never leave your buddy's behind!_


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


You really love that SS Urine, don't you?  I bet you buy it by the caseload so you can drink it while you jerkoff to Hitler's picture?  I'm gonna get you a condom. That way you can have protection when you go fuck yourself.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I heard the only time you back up is when someone gets behind you.
> ...


And boy do you love Greeks.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Ha!  Coming from a rabid anti-semite like you who advocates the murder of all Jews, Frau Goebbels, that's just adorable!


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Take it easy on him.  This guy goes to racist gay dive bars in Long Beach and 15 minutes later he's sucking some strange man's dick, what do you expect?
> ...


Come on, now we know you're lying for sure....no girl would want to ever be seen with garbage like you.   That's like having a criminal record.  LOL


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


People like you are the reason they made the morning after pill.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



People like you are the reason they hung Nazis.

Oh, wait.  That's because you are a Nazi and want to murder all Jews.

Odd looking lampshade over your head, Frau Goebbels.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


Oh wow, look...how original!  The Nazi pig uses the "lampshade" joke.  Nah, you're not an anti Semite, right?  Just an anti Zionist.  Ya sure.  Don't worry, there's nothing wrong with you that reincarnation won't cure.  Good news is they just invented a new coffin just for you that goes over the head. It's for people who are dead from the neck up.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, I'm not, but I know Nazis when I see one, and you advocating for the murder of all Jews, worldwide, pretty much locks down that you're a Nazi, Frau Goebbels.

Look, we get it:  you hate the Jews, and nothing I'm going to say will change that.

Is it something from your childhood, Frau Goebbels?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


Gee, you're not a Nazi?  Coulda fooled me.  You know what they say about Nazi shit like you, right? If it looks, smells, and talks like a Nazi, then you better not step on the mjollnir, you'll get shit all over the bottom of your shoes.  

Hey look'it, you are not the worst person in the world, but until one worse comes along, you'll do.  My advice is to keep your dick in your pants not in your personality.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



So, you're basically admitting to being a Nazi because you hate all Jews, and call for their murder thoughout the world, Frau Goebbels?

You have flatly stated that, and now you want to run away from your own words?

You're staring to look like a Muslim Nazi, Frau Goebbels, and that's just precious!


----------



## ima (Jan 10, 2013)

*Dr.King: When people criticize Zionists,they mean Jews,You are talking anti-Semitism!*

So if I say "Dr King is an idiot", did I just insult all blacks?


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 10, 2013)

ima said:


> *Dr.King: When people criticize Zionists,they mean Jews,You are talking anti-Semitism!*
> 
> So if I say "Dr King is an idiot", did I just insult all blacks?



Ha!  BOOM!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 10, 2013)

ima said:


> *Dr.King: When people criticize Zionists,they mean Jews,You are talking anti-Semitism!*
> 
> So if I say "Dr King is an idiot", did I just insult all blacks?



WTF is your problem Ima?


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 10, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Anyone who considers that McKinney creature a 'leader' of anything but useful idiots for the loonie extreme left is bereft of discernment, IMO.
> 
> Even Al Sharpton has had a moment or two when he actually did something positive.



now how many times was she elected to the house of representatives...hmmmm...and how much money was donated by jews to defeat her...hmmmmmm.

you are welcome to your opinion , but to say she is not a significant black voice or a black/irish american catholic leader is denying reality.

yeah, when i think of georgia, or any state south of the mason dixon for that matter, a voting deemographic of "looney left" immediately springs to mind. ya know, when lynnard was down in birmingham lovin' the govnor, i am pretty sure they had folk like george wallace in mind and sugarplum jerry browns never dared dance in their heads.


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 10, 2013)

It is not at all clear why 'Zionism' and 'Judaism' would be synonymous. As much admiration as one might have for King, he was not the source of all truth. In fact, in the context of the sixties he probably thought this appropriate. Jews did prominently help advance the Black cause (quite rightly). Everything Jewish, then, could be considered part of a friendship, a common cause. That does not make the two terms equivalent, however. As everyone knows, many Orthodox Jews are not at all happy with Zionism and the state of Israel.

Negging this rational, honest and accurate statement is certainly childish.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Squeal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



never mind those others you mentioned, they are not disgaces, but are you actually saying that most black americans consider malcolm x a disgrace to their community?

man, i get around and i see his pic everywhere and i feel at home, like i am with people who understand things.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Jan 10, 2013)

ima said:


> *Dr.King: When people criticize Zionists,they mean Jews,You are talking anti-Semitism!*
> 
> So if I say "Dr King is an idiot", did I just insult all blacks?



YES.  


- Jeremiah


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 10, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who considers that McKinney creature a 'leader' of anything but useful idiots for the loonie extreme left is bereft of discernment, IMO.
> ...



  Thanks for letting us all know, seal, that you've enshrined your personal opinion as 'reality'.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 10, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> It is not at all clear why 'Zionism' and 'Judaism' would be synonymous. As much admiration as one might have for King, he was not the source of all truth. In fact, in the context of the sixties he probably thought this appropriate. Jews did prominently help advance the Black cause (quite rightly). Everything Jewish, then, could be considered part of a friendship, a common cause. That does not make the two terms equivalent, however*. As everyone knows, many Orthodox Jews are not at all happy with Zionism and the state of Israel*.



I thought everyone knew that the only group of Jews committed to 'anti-Zionism' is the tiny splinter sect of ultra-orthodox known as 'Neturei Karta'.  

Many many Jews of all traditions are 'not at all happy with Zionism and the State of Israel' - but only the few, the extreme, the lunatic fringe whackadoodles would go so far as to call for the destruction of Israel.  

It seem that you wish to convey the impression that 'many' Jews do not support the very idea of Israel:  I'd like to know what experience you are drawing upon to think that such an impression would be in any way accurate.

If you're going to insist that you 'know' what large numbers of actual Jewish people (not people who had a Jewish grandparent who converted, or people who claim to be 'of Jewish descent' because Mama was from Poland and had a taste for sweet red wines - and yes, I've run into actual individuals doing so!) actually feel about Israel - first you'll have to convince me that you've researched or experienced the topic.


----------



## toastman (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



That's kindof hard to do for a Nazi scumbag like him haha

God these Nazis here crack em up so much. It's like they are not even on the same planet as us. But then again, mental retardation is pretty common among Nazis


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 10, 2013)

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



So you're basically admitting that you're a Nazi as well.

Interesting.  You goose-steppers seem to hang out in packs.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> It is not at all clear why 'Zionism' and 'Judaism' would be synonymous. As much admiration as one might have for King, he was not the source of all truth. In fact, in the context of the sixties he probably thought this appropriate. Jews did prominently help advance the Black cause (quite rightly). Everything Jewish, then, could be considered part of a friendship, a common cause. That does not make the two terms equivalent, however. As everyone knows, many Orthodox Jews are not at all happy with Zionism and the state of Israel.
> 
> Negging this rational, honest and accurate statement is certainly childish.


Look, idiot, a group of 20 Jews posing as Orthodox rabbi's calling themselves Natuera Karta or whatever do not represent "many Orthodox Jews" let alone one thousandth a percentage of world Jewry.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Squeal:
> ...


Malcolm X and Louis Farakhan?  I've been around blacks and black causes a lot, not once has Malcolm X or Louis Farakhan been brought up, or remembered as notable figures. Sure there are some in the radical fringe Nation of Islam types that follow them, but they are a very minuscule dwindling minority.  And Farakhan, wow, he's despised by Americans than even some foreign despots.  Well he actually isn't even really "American" when you listen to the hate and garbage he spews.

All causes that had anything to do with Islam changed on 9-11 or did not get the memo?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Other than a neo Nazi Jew hater called mjollnir calling a Jew a Nazi like a stupid fucking illiterate moron, no, I did not admit to be a Nazi, nor  did I ever call for the genocide of the Jews (wow, now that one is a doozy).  

Let me know when you pull your head out of your ass.  On second thought, never mind I will just wait till I hear a loud *POP*, considering the amount of time it's been stuck down there.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

toastman said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


Yeah, have you noticed?  It's almost like you're connected to the internet room in an asylum.  LOL


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > toastman said:
> ...



But, of course, you have openly admitted to being a Nazi, and what's more a Muslim Nazi, Frau Goebbels, and you freely advocate for the murder of all Jews.

Why do you run from your own words?  Are all Muslim Nazi such little bitches like you are, Frau Goebbels?


----------



## BecauseIKnow (Jan 10, 2013)

I can't count how many times Jewish posters called someone who disagreed with them a Nazi.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > It is not at all clear why 'Zionism' and 'Judaism' would be synonymous. As much admiration as one might have for King, he was not the source of all truth. In fact, in the context of the sixties he probably thought this appropriate. Jews did prominently help advance the Black cause (quite rightly). Everything Jewish, then, could be considered part of a friendship, a common cause. That does not make the two terms equivalent, however*. As everyone knows, many Orthodox Jews are not at all happy with Zionism and the state of Israel*.
> ...


Hey Marg, don't try to decipher what a bunch of lunatics Jew haters are trying to say.  Take 'em for what they are.  If they were to find just ONE Jew out of 16 million worldwide who is against Israel, they would turn around the very next day and claim "majority of Jews are against Israel!" This is what these retards are like.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


Can you show me a post where I said that I was a Nazi?  

Call your psychologist, asshole, you obviously need to change your meds.  Is it true you were fired from the sperm bank for drinking on the job?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> I can't count how many times Jewish posters called someone who disagreed with them a Nazi.


Amin Al Husseini: Nazi Father of Jihad, Al Qaeda, Arafat, Saddam Hussein and the Muslim Brotherhood - Tell The Children The Truth - Homepage


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



The same place where I posted anything anti-semitic, Mrs. Goebbels.

You know, for a Muslim Nazi, you're pretty fucking transparently predictable and stupid.

Are all Muslim Nazis like that?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


You used the "lampshade" reference, that's about as Nazi as it gets.  Anybody who has followed our thread can clearly see that you're Jew hating scum and mentally impaired.  You know in our religion it's a sin to mess with and laugh at someone like you who is somewhat retarded.  

Call me when the effects of the acid or PCP that you're on wear off.


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



LOL! 

A.  You were calling me Nazi long before that, Frau Goebbels
B.  My statement about the lampshade is not in and of itself anti-semitic.

Perhaps your lust for the murder of all Jews worldwide because you're a Muslim Nazi has prevented you from seeing how easily owned you are, Frau Goebbels.

You hate Jews, but that's your problem, not min.

Get some therapy.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


No, I'm actually Elvis Pressly in hiding.  But sssshhhhh don't tell anybody okay.  And thanks for sending me this picture of yourself:






[/IMG]


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



No, you're just another, run-of-the-mill Jew hating Muslim Nazi.

Nothing particularly notable about you other than you lust to drink Jewish blood and your stark, raving stupidity.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


Yup you got me red handed there, you Peter Falk Columbo you. 

I admit, my name is Mohammad Abu Bakr Bin Smokin' Bin Laden Bin Poopen Shaften.  I am an Imam in a Mosque where I preach Islamic Nazism, but what I teach is straight from the Koran, which is actually worse than Hitler's Mein Kampf if you know what I mean.  Lampshades, anyone?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

And please address me as "Imam Abu Roudy" from now on, as a sign of respect, thanks.  Did you know Heil Hitler has been updated to Allah Akbar?


----------



## mjollnir (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> mjollnir said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



Yeah, pretty much what I thought.

I'd ask you if you'd considering converting to Judaism, but you're too fucking stupid.

The Jews simply wouldn't have you.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Come on, now we know you're lying for sure....no girl would want to ever be seen with garbage like you.   That's like having a criminal record.  LOL


That's why you get a couple of drinks in them, before you go out.

Besides, I had a really nice car back then, which got me at least one night out with the babes, until they saw my apartment, which was built in the 1920's.  One girl even said, _"How does someone who drives a 280ZX live there?"_


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> And please address me as "Imam Abu Roudy" from now on, as a sign of respect, thanks.  Did you know Heil Hitler has been updated to Allah Akbar?


Whet the devil is Skitt's problem? I go away for the day and when I come back, Skitt is all in a frenzy. Like a cockroach on a hot stove.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 10, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Come on, now we know you're lying for sure....no girl would want to ever be seen with garbage like you.   That's like having a criminal record.  LOL
> ...


Shoulda had a Bugatti. That'll get you a lot of nooki.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 10, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > *Dr.King: When people criticize Zionists,they mean Jews,You are talking anti-Semitism!*
> ...


So if I state that an awful lot of people living in the San Francisco Bay are known as nuts by so many people in the rest of this nation, does that mean they are insulting the entire population of the San Francisco Bay area or mainly those crackpots in Berkeley and Oakland?


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 10, 2013)

there4eyeM said:


> It is not at all clear why 'Zionism' and 'Judaism' would be synonymous. As much admiration as one might have for King, he was not the source of all truth. In fact, in the context of the sixties he probably thought this appropriate. Jews did prominently help advance the Black cause (quite rightly). Everything Jewish, then, could be considered part of a friendship, a common cause. That does not make the two terms equivalent, however. As everyone knows, many Orthodox Jews are not at all happy with Zionism and the state of Israel.
> 
> Negging this rational, honest and accurate statement is certainly childish.


I'm curious so could you possibly tell us which Orthodox Jews are against Zionism except that tiny, tiny group of Orthodox Jews who are friends with those crazies in Iran.  With regard to this tiny group of Jews, I wonder why it is never reported that they believe that when the Messiah shows up, everyone in Israel except the Jews will disappear.  One would think that everyone who brings up this tiny group would be interested in contacting them and asking them as to where all the non Jews will disappear.  Perhaps you can be the one to contact them.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 10, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Squeal:
> ...


Didn't you just say a few weeks ago on this orum that you don't get out much anymore so maybe you are dreaming these things.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Come on, now we know you're lying for sure....no girl would want to ever be seen with garbage like you.   That's like having a criminal record.  LOL
> ...


280Z?  Wow, that's fucking ancient history.  My philosophy was any girls who came along with you because of your car or you got them drunk meant you were a fucking ugly douchebag trying to compensate for what you don't have, looks, class, or personality.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...


What a coincidence that is?!  I was actually going to ask you to convert to Islam!  It's the greatest religion on earth.  You get to have four wives, and they could be as young as nine, because our prophet Mohammad PBUH married an eight year old.  When you marry them they are basically like your property, you can beat the shit out of them if they piss you off.  And let me tell you another thing, how would you like 72 virgins to service you for eternity?  Does any religion offer that? No.  There's so much more about Islam but I just wanted to make sure you are the interest before we continue.

Your friend, 
Imam Abu Roudy


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 10, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > And please address me as "Imam Abu Roudy" from now on, as a sign of respect, thanks.  Did you know Heil Hitler has been updated to Allah Akbar?
> ...


Or maybe, just maybe (God have mercy!) Djo sneaked in here when no one was watching.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 10, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...




hey, i'm not a registered voter in georgia. i didn't elect her six times but to me, thst indicates she is a black leader.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 10, 2013)

Roudy said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> > It is not at all clear why 'Zionism' and 'Judaism' would be synonymous. As much admiration as one might have for King, he was not the source of all truth. In fact, in the context of the sixties he probably thought this appropriate. Jews did prominently help advance the Black cause (quite rightly). Everything Jewish, then, could be considered part of a friendship, a common cause. That does not make the two terms equivalent, however. As everyone knows, many Orthodox Jews are not at all happy with Zionism and the state of Israel.
> ...




LOL...too funny.

this coming from a guy who takes a fabricated (by a jew) quote of MLK jr. and tries to pass it off as representative of black americans.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 10, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


She is just a racist, the poster who is always attacking this woman, she has been attacking her for years. She irrationally hates her.


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 10, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



i think they want us to think that people like malcolm x, cybthia mckinney, al sharpton et al are klan members in blackface because the jews have treated real black folks so well that no "schwartz" would dare utter a harsh word against their chosen benefactors..


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > there4eyeM said:
> ...


Nah the quote from MLK is 100% true and based on all your pathetic reactions it seems it has been quite a disturbing experience facing that reality.  Now squirm a little bit more for me, Nazi boy.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 10, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Apparently all of Nazi boy Seal's "leaders" are all outcasts and known racists and bigots who share a common hatred of Jews and Israel that he does.  Wot a soorprise dat is!


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 10, 2013)

BecauseIKnow said:


> I can't count how many times Jewish posters called someone who disagreed with them a Nazi.



Need that remedial math course, do ya? (J/K)


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 10, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Isn't it strange that all the anti-Semites have no problem with the Arab world looking down on those who are darker-skinned than they are.  I certainly hope that Seal and Frau Sherri had made a contribution to those Black Muslim women from Darfur living in refugee camps in Chad when their newspapers reported on their situation and gave the address where to send the money.  I wonder if Frau Sherri, since she seems to have all the time in the world to post all over the Internet, has some Black cleaning lady to keep her house in shape.  Frau Sherri is probably typical of the White Southern women in the movie HELP who look down on their Black help so I don't think many of us would be fooled by her worrying about the Blacks.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 10, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Shoulda had a Bugatti. That'll get you a lot of nooki.


Man, I miss that car!  I could spin the tires in 3rd gear, when I hit the gas, the back end would drop down and the front end would pop up and I'd wax that car to such a shiny gloss, that I could take a dry towel, fold it up, go to the front of the car, toss it on the hood and it would go up the windshield, across the top, down the back window and off the back end of the car.  And that car looked pretty similar to this one...







...that car got me a lot of pootang I wouldn't have normally gotten driving a 1965 Ford Galaxy 500, which was my first car.


----------



## ima (Jan 11, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > *Dr.King: When people criticize Zionists,they mean Jews,You are talking anti-Semitism!*
> ...



Just pointing out that it's a stupid statement because not all Jews are zionuts.


----------



## ima (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeremiah said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > *Dr.King: When people criticize Zionists,they mean Jews,You are talking anti-Semitism!*
> ...



No, I mentioned one name. And he was a bit of a windbag/fartsack.


----------



## Jos (Jan 11, 2013)

criticizing zionists or jews is Not in itself antisemitic


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 11, 2013)

Jew haters even try to lie to themselves that they are not Jew haters.....It is quite pathetic.


----------



## ima (Jan 11, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Jew haters even try to lie to themselves that they are not Jew haters.....It is quite pathetic.



But how do you feel about self-hating Jews?


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 11, 2013)

ima said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Jew haters even try to lie to themselves that they are not Jew haters.....It is quite pathetic.
> ...



I wouldn't know I am not a Jew. Yet Karl Marx and Rahm Emanuel seems to be pathetic.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2013)

ima said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Jew haters even try to lie to themselves that they are not Jew haters.....It is quite pathetic.
> ...



Should we put the Prophet Isaiah in that category? And is it a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 11, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



what about the pod of orca whales trapped by ice up in canada. how much have you done to help free them, or are you too bust flapping your gums about darfur.

oh wait. hoss doesn't care about animals. he kicks dogs and drowns cats in gunny sacks, i bet. ..typical hillbilly probably beats women too when he is filled up on moonshine.

how about that hall of fame vote. seems like baseball is fair, rejecting a black guy and a white guy...but no ewish players, huh? maybe they should kick greenberg out.

OMG...today is friday and i have to get my recycle out. do they recycle down in appalachia.

do you plan to lynch any black folk this saturday, or are you going to let a little cold weather stop you there, hoss?


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 11, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Jew haters even try to lie to themselves that they are not Jew haters.....It is quite pathetic.



well, you've pretty well demonstrated that your a jew hater, so stop whining.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 11, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > Jew haters even try to lie to themselves that they are not Jew haters.....It is quite pathetic.
> ...



I have??????? Amazing......Now tell me how can you read with your head so far up your own ass?


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 11, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



PUH LEEEEESE!!!

do you happen to recall "Jew haters even try to lie to themselves that they are not Jew haters.....It is quite pathetic." some clown named thanatos said it.

now, ya little cheesewad, stop denying it and lying to yourself because it is only proving that you are a jew hater...and please, do try to stop being so pathetic.


----------



## thanatos144 (Jan 11, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



The difference being unlike you I don't cheer when a Palestinian blows up a Israeli school bus.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


Why did you refer to Marx as a Jew?  His parents had him baptized, you know - and he certainly wasn't raised as part of any Jewish community.  In terms of religion per se, Marx should not be considered a Jew.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



 NO, Isaiah wasn't - at least not by the Jewish understanding of what a 'prophet' is, and what Isaiah prophesied (it having nothing to do with a certain Yehoshua ben Yosef v Mara).  

Whatever Christians claim on the basis of Christian understanding has no validity in Judaism.  Just as whatever Wiccans or Hindus might claim about Isaiah.  Although it might be interesting, it's not a part of 'Torah' in the broadest sense and so meaningless except as a curiosity, a peep into another perspective.  I wouldn't claim it's totally worthless - but it can't be 'authoritative'.....


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 11, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


Religion, no; but heritage,yes.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...



Obviously you and I are using the word 'leader' in rather different meanings.....  I'd go with "demagogue", though!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 11, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> The difference being unlike you I don't cheer when a Palestinian blows up a Israeli school bus.


But you do cheer when Palestinian fishermen are shot at from Israeli gunboats just for kicks.

You do cheer when a bunch of Palestinian kids playing soccer are blown away from an Israeli drone.

You do cheer the over 500 checkpoints and roadblocks in the West Bank the Israeli's have constructed on land that isn't their's.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 11, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> Jew haters even try to lie to themselves that they are not Jew haters.....It is quite pathetic.


Do you know what is really pathectic?

People calling other people "jew-haters", but being completely incapable  of saying why?

If you're going to call someone that, then you should give your reasons why you think they are what you claim.  Because if you cannot, then you're just a fucked up, lying piece of shit!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



No poster has cheered the blowing up of an Israeli school bus, that I have seen.

You make that claim, then prove it?


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2013)

mjollnir said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > mjollnir said:
> ...



This thread is becoming nonsensical, just look at this post right here. One poster calls a poster who is Jewish a hater of Jews worldwide. Is he being Ironic or is he speaking of a deeper truth, that a Hater, like Roudy is the perfect illustration of, whether he is Jewish or not, will be ultimately consumed by his own hate and all of his people will be, too? Thus, the conclusion is that he hates his own people and desires the murder of his own people. The problem is other posters do not know what the hell he is saying, and some are taking him literally, and that has resulted in many absurd posts that follow this one.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2013)

The lawyer transformed itself into a long cord of sophistry---
and tied itself into a  gordian knot


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> This thread is becoming nonsensical, just look at this post right here. One poster calls a poster who is Jewish a hater of Jews worldwide. Is he being Ironic or is he speaking of a deeper truth, that a Hater, like Roudy is the perfect illustration of, whether he is Jewish or not, will be ultimately consumed by his own hate and all of his people will be, too? Thus, the conclusion is that he hates his own people and desires the murder of his own people. The problem is other posters do not know what the hell he is saying, and some are taking him literally, and that has resulted in many absurd posts that follow this one.


Which brings us to another quote by Dr. King...

*"Darkness cannot drive out darkness; only light can do that. 
Hate cannot drive out hate; only love can do that."*
- Martin Luther King, Jr.​


----------



## ima (Jan 11, 2013)

loinboy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is becoming nonsensical, just look at this post right here. One poster calls a poster who is Jewish a hater of Jews worldwide. Is he being Ironic or is he speaking of a deeper truth, that a Hater, like Roudy is the perfect illustration of, whether he is Jewish or not, will be ultimately consumed by his own hate and all of his people will be, too? Thus, the conclusion is that he hates his own people and desires the murder of his own people. The problem is other posters do not know what the hell he is saying, and some are taking him literally, and that has resulted in many absurd posts that follow this one.
> ...



He was such a massive fartsack, that quote is simpleton drivel.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2013)

loinboy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > This thread is becoming nonsensical, just look at this post right here. One poster calls a poster who is Jewish a hater of Jews worldwide. Is he being Ironic or is he speaking of a deeper truth, that a Hater, like Roudy is the perfect illustration of, whether he is Jewish or not, will be ultimately consumed by his own hate and all of his people will be, too? Thus, the conclusion is that he hates his own people and desires the murder of his own people. The problem is other posters do not know what the hell he is saying, and some are taking him literally, and that has resulted in many absurd posts that follow this one.
> ...



Love Roudy??????


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...




Deach has been posting for years-----on this board and others.   Many people 
have memories of the nature of his postings.    Demanding  PROOF  is idiotic.  
He generally finds justifications ---as do you---for acts that are clearly terroristic. 
A true statement would be that people LIKE  you and deach do cheer the bombing 
of Israeli school buses and would defend the perpetrators.     I have no doubt 
that you will demand that I PROVE that you have justified acts which are terroristic 
and dispute   me on language such  as    DIFINITION OF "JUSTIFY"


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Of course, I am not looking at that the right way, it is the one who Hates who has to let go of his hate which he can only do through love. Illustration of this, Richard Wurmbrand who wrote Tortured For Christ speaks about loving jailers who were torturing him. So much so years later he returned to Romania and visited their graves.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > loinboy said:
> ...


Think about this, Sherrithing; I heard a radio preacher the other day say he doesn't know of anyone who prays for the Devil. Do you pray for the Devil? That would be much more productive than praying for lowlife terrorists and jailers, don't you think?.


----------



## Bill Angel (Jan 11, 2013)

Roudy said:


> > Obama pushes ahead with plan to rejuvenate black-Jewish alliance | JTA - Jewish & Israel News
> > "In the great social movements in our country's history, Jewish and African Americans have stood shoulder to shoulder," Obama said. "They took buses down south together. They marched together. They bled together. And Jewish Americans like Andrew Goodman and Michael Schwerner were willing to die alongside a black man -- James Chaney -- on behalf of freedom and equality."
> > A few months earlier, during a speech at last years commemoration of the King holiday at the slain civil-rights leaders church in Atlanta, Obama criticized anti-immigrant and anti-gay sentiment in some corners of the black community. He also lamented that the scourge of anti-Semitism has, at times, revealed itself in our community.


 In light of President Obama's remarks, this screen shot from a recent music video might be of interest as this  black performer is depicted wearing a Jewish prayer shawl.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2013)

Bill Angel said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > > Obama pushes ahead with plan to rejuvenate black-Jewish alliance | JTA - Jewish & Israel News
> ...



And your point?


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 11, 2013)

irosie91 said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



i have never cheered for the bombing of any school bus, nor have i defended the perpetrators.

the worse that can be said of me is i try to understand how people can be driven to commit such acts, as incomprehensible as they seem.

what is worse even than that though, is people like you who fail to even try to understand, because such a lack of understanding will insure their continuance.

i do not think anyone in their right mind would try to discuss "terroristic acts" and their "justification" with you. you think an appropriate response to children throwing rocks at tanks is fire live rounds at them. such is the mentality of the jewish state. you defend that.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Of course, I am not looking at that the right way, it is the one who Hates who has to let go of his hate which he can only do through love.


At the risk of making it seem like I'm coming to *Roudy's *defense, how does a "hater" find love, if he's never been exposed to it?  How does someone become a caring person, if they've never been in a caring environment?  How would they know what that is?  Or even recognize it when it happens?

I don't think matters whether the love is from the "hater", or someone else who happens to "love the hater", the existance of that love, will neutralize that hate in some way.  Like baking soda on battery acid.

But there's no question, *Roudy's *the battery acid!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Love Roudy??????


There's got to be someone on this planet that does?

Although, it's probably *Roudy*!


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Well, I see a poster who cannot back up what she says, and that is the case with her all of the time, making claims she cannot back up is what we see here illustrated by her posts day after day. 

Noone here is cheering the blowing up of Israeli buses.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


We are still waiting for Frau Sherri to back up her claim that Israeli jailers conduct experiments on Arab prisoners.  Do you have a legitimate source to back up your claim, Frau Sherr?   After all, it was Frau Sherri who stated the following........

Well, his Nazi Zionist jailers like to experiment on Palestinians, so I cannot say what they have been doing to him. No atrocity is too low for The Jewish State and the Nazi Zionist soldiers who follow every order like good little Nazi soldiers always do. 

Maybe Frau Sherri was just remembering one of her idols, Dr. Mengele who experimented on the prisoners in the concentration camps and figured she could throw the same thing that he did onto the Israeli Jews.


----------



## Bill Angel (Jan 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> > In light of President Obama's remarks, this screen shot from a recent music video might be of interest as this  black performer is depicted wearing a Jewish prayer shawl.
> ...



 I think that the video this image was taken from is promoting an ecumenical religious message emphasizing human dignity that is  consistent with  and  was inspired by Dr. Martin Luther  King. In fact, a brief video clip of Dr King  speaking is incorporated into this video.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 11, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


I wonder if Seal ever spares a moment to try to understand why these things happen to innocent people, unless of course there are no Jews involved so he doesn't want to waste his time.  Even when he had a chance in another forum to discuss what was going on in the Middle East where so many innocent people, both Muslims and Christians, were being murdered in Muslim countries, he didn't say a word.  So, Seal, here's your chance.  What do you think people are driven to do things like those in this article?  This just occurred the other day in Pakistan.  And let us not forget that this does not only happen in Pakistan on a constant basis, but in many places of the Muslim world.

Bombings in Pakistan Kill Over 100 - WSJ.com


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2013)

loinboy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, I am not looking at that the right way, it is the one who Hates who has to let go of his hate which he can only do through love.
> ...



God is what makes the difference, the God who is Love, with God we have the ability to let go of the Hate. 

But I got it wrong, that example I gave. There it was the one hated (the prisoner, who probably had hate himself over his circumstances, at some point)  who came to love the ones hating him and hurting him (the jailers torturing him). He was able to let go of his hate for them. And he even spoke about some of the jailers changing because of his response to them.

That man I am speaking about, he appeared before Congress and bared his back, and showed them the scars covering his back and chest and ears even, cut with knives all over his body,  from 8 years of torture. But God gave him love for the ones torturing him and he prayed for them and loved them, as they tortured him.

And I think it works both ways, loving those who hate us, it takes away our own hate and helps to vanquish hate of the other person, too. 

Words of Richard Wurbrand, this is actually about preaching to other prisoners: "It was strictly forbidden to preach to other prisoners, as it is in captive nations today. It was understood that whoever was caught doing this received a severe beating. A number of us decided to pay the price for the privilige of preaching, so we accepted their terms. It was a deal: we preached and they beat us. We were happy preaching, they were happy beating us so everyone was happy. "

Richard Wurmbrand


Sherri


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



A few more words he wrote:

"It was in prison we found the hope of salvation for the Communists. It was there that we developed a sense of responsibility toward them. It was in being tortured by them that we learned to love them. A great part of my family was murdered. It was in my own house that their murderer was converted. It was also the most suitable place. So in Communist prisons the idea of a Christian mission to the Communist was born."

"God will judge us not according to how much we endured, but how much we could love."

The link is above in the post I am replying to. Many other words he wrote are in the article..


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 11, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



first of all, i am not really good at this innocent/guilt game you want to play. it is not part of my upbringing as a catholic.

i do not like it when you lie about me. i do post in other forums and not just about jews. i dco know palestinians and they have been sympathetic to irelands struggles and the irish are sympathetic to the palestinian's struggle.

you are the one who does not post in other forums. what you do is scour the internet for muslim wrong doings anywhere they occur in the world and you bring them to this board to mitigate, diminish, minimise, or otherwise deflect from the atrocities commited by the people of the jewish state. this is not an open forum. this is not the place for a discussion on whatever atrocities or conflicts or disputes occur in other parts of the world.

despite that though, and in order to shut your mouth, as you are becoming as repetayive as MJB, i was going to answer your question but as much as i would relish shoving your words down your throat, i am not willing to subscribe to the WSJ to do so.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 11, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > reabhloideach said:
> ...


Seal can make all the excuses under the sun that he wants to, but there are those of us who have seen how he has operated on other forums so if he thinks he is fooling us, it is not working.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2013)

Bill Angel said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Angel said:
> ...



I fail to see how a music video made today can show us what Martin Luther King thought about Zionism, and all the crimes aganist humanity it presently embraces, and all of the human rights abuses of Occupation did not even occur until after he died, so he could not have had an opinion about that.  

What human dignity is there in Israel's targeting of children and civilians and war crimes that have killed over 1500 children in Palestine since 2000? See Btselem that documents the killings, and reports of human rights groups that identify unlawful attacks on civilians and children.

I do realize as I write this that your post is more about Judaism then Zionism or Israel, but understand the Opening Post is addressing Zionism, not Judaism, and they are not the same thing at all. 

Sherri


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Sherri, did you know that in Louisiana they call crawfish "mudbugs"?
And another term for groundhog is "whistlepig"?


----------



## Connery (Jan 11, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> Bill Angel said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



There you go again spewing the bilge that has been proven wrong. Your source is clear that the "Palestinians fire from within areas in which civilians live. International humanitarian law forbids attacks from inside civilian houses or from areas adjacent to civilian houses, and also prohibits using civilians as human shields.

Palestinian organizations that fire rockets at Israeli communities from inside or near populated areas contravene this prohibition, too. In doing so, they show not only their desire to injure Israeli civilians, but also their indifference to the lives of Palestinian civilians."

We have all got your number sherri....


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 11, 2013)

Connery said:


> There you go again spewing the bilge that has been proven wrong.


What "bilge" has been proven wrong?



Connery said:


> Your source is clear that the "Palestinians fire from within areas in which civilians live.


There is no area in Gaza where they don't.



Connery said:


> International humanitarian law forbids attacks from inside civilian houses or from areas adjacent to civilian houses,


Although it's true, that is against IHL, with the Israeli's, it's a moot point, because they don't distinguish between civilian and military targets.  They treat everyone as the enemy.



Connery said:


> and also prohibits using civilians as human shields.


There has been no proof of this, yet you keep saying it!



Connery said:


> Palestinian organizations that fire rockets at Israeli communities from inside or near populated areas contravene this prohibition, too. In doing so, they show not only their desire to injure Israeli civilians, but also their indifference to the lives of Palestinian civilians."


Wrong!  Just because one side commits war crimes, it doesn't give the other side the right to do so.

BTW, on the subject of firing rockets into communities as being war crimes, which sides war crime, is of greater magnitude?







It's obvious from the pictures above, rockets fired into Israel do not warrant the majority of the discussion.


----------



## Connery (Jan 11, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > There you go again spewing the bilge that has been proven wrong.
> ...



That Israel intentionally targets civilians as a matter of course is falacious. Israel is defending itself. 


Otherwise Bstelem's position regarding Palestine has been posted many times. http://www.btselem.org/download/20090909_cast_lead_fatalities_eng.pdf


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 11, 2013)

Connery said:


> That Israel intentionally targets civilians as a matter of course is falacious.


No its not!  

Comments from the people doing the shooting...



> _*Testimony 10  Briefings *
> 
> Formal briefings covered going off to war (and in war) *no consideration of civilians was to be taken.* Shoot anyone you see.this pretty much disgusted me. There was a clear feeling, and this was repeated whenever others spoke to us, that* no humanitarian consideration played any role in the army at present*.
> 
> ...


So, your "falacious" comment is full of shit!



Connery said:


> Israel is defending itself.


An occupational force cannot claim self-defense.

Israel is the aggressor.  

Once they end the occupation and they are still attacked, then they can claim self-defense, but not now.


----------



## Connery (Jan 11, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > That Israel intentionally targets civilians as a matter of course is falacious.
> ...



Global research??? try again.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 11, 2013)

Connery said:


> Global research??? try again.


Again with the juvenile ad hominems.

  Everytime you do this, you announce to the world, you have no valid  argument.

BTW, the source isn't GlobalResearch, it's the IDF.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2013)

Amnesty found Israel used civilians as human shields in Cast Lead and Hamas did not. And Israel killed 344 Palestinian children in CL and Hamas killed no Israeli children.And Israel unlawfully targeted civilians and children, like killing two sisters waving white flags, like targeting over a dozen children walking to school or home from school the day Cast Lead began. Compare the last 5 yrs, Israel killed over 522 children and Hamas killed 1 Palestinian child. I just talked to a resident of Gaza today who is 21 and just got out of college and she has had her house damaged and had a cousin who was 22 killed and been through 2 wars, what she calls the 2008 war, and the war in November. She told me another Palestinian was killed in Gaza today. And what could I say but keep saying I am sorry. And to remain steadfast and yes she is that. God gives us the strength to endure what He puts in front of us. She invited me to come visit Gaza, maybe some day.  How precious it is to be able to be a part of a struggle for justice of a people and see people all over the world coming together in solidarity to seek freedom and justice for a people in another place. Martin Luther King said injustice of any people in the US was injustice of all.I think with the  internet today, we can say injustice of anyone in our world is injustice of all and we have a responsibility to respond to those injustices God gives us a burden, a passion for, no matter where in the world they are occurring.


----------



## Connery (Jan 11, 2013)

loinboy said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Global research??? try again.
> ...



Nope I question the source.

I provided a source that established my position you have not adequately rebutted the presumptions contained in that source.

That is Global Research alleging this was IDF.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2013)

How is the source 'the IDF'?  It isn't verified that ANY contributor to the 'Breaking the Silence' site is an actual member of the IDF.

And commenting that the source is 'Global Research' is not an ad hom per se:  that site is not making the least attempt towards objectivity in any instance, which renders its 'facts' suspect.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 11, 2013)

Connery said:


> Nope I question the source.
> 
> I provided a source that established my position you have not adequately rebutted the presumptions contained in that source.
> 
> That is Global Research alleging this was IDF.


No it wasn't!  Those are comments from IDF soldiers who were the boots on the ground during the invasion.  

BTW, you can't question a source, unless your objection is based on something.  You can't just question something on general principles.  You need a reason.  And you haven't shown any.  All you've shown, is that you like to play word games.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 11, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> How is the source 'the IDF'?  It isn't verified that ANY contributor to the 'Breaking the Silence' site is an actual member of the IDF.
> 
> And commenting that the source is 'Global Research' is not an ad hom per se:  that site is not making the least attempt towards objectivity in any instance, which renders its 'facts' suspect.


Attacking a source and not the claim that is stated, is an ad hominem.  It's killing the messenger.

You need to show evidence that would indicate those are not IDF members, for your objection to have merit, otherwise, it's just  a baseless accusation.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2013)

Sherri, you are lying again.  HAMAS killed every last person who died in Cast Lead:  they shot thousands of rockets into Israel.  Cast Lead was the entirely forseeable - AND AVOIDABLE! - result of the choices made by HAMAS and whoever supports them.

Yes, those 344 children - their blood is on YOUR hands, Sherri.  You claim to be against violence, but you consistently EXCUSE it whenever it's perpetrated against Israelis.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2013)

Funny, I don't remember voting for you to decide who gets to do what around here, Loinie.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 11, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Funny, I don't remember voting for you to decide who gets to do what around here, Loinie.


I'm just stating standard debating procedures.

In a court of law, if you can't show just cause for your claim to a judge, he'll throw your comment out and it won't even be entered into the record.  And if you keep pushing that point without providing any evidence to justify your claim, he'll find you in contempt of court.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2013)

I GAVE a reason, Loinie:  'Global Research' is not an actual news outlet, but more of a blog and very pointedly advocates a certain political view.  They are less reporting events than seeking to push a specific agenda.  There is no 'fact-checking', no oversight, no vetting of reporters or the articles they submit such as occurs with any bona fide news organization.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 11, 2013)

And your experience with 'standard debating procedures' would consist of what, exactly?  I'm curious - especially since you seem to have trouble remembering whether you're participating in a debate, running a courtroom (LOL!), or spinning lies in the boys' locker room.....


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 11, 2013)

loinboy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > Funny, I don't remember voting for you to decide who gets to do what around here, Loinie.
> ...



The Zionists posting here do not accept Israel has any faults or does anything wrong ever. FOR EXAMPLE, in Cast Lead one incident addressed by the Goldstone report involved a soldier getting out of his tank and opening fire targeting three little girls as they stood in front of their house waving white flags. Two died later bleeding to death in their mothers arms after going back in their house after being denied medical treatment. One survived but reportedly will never walk again.. They even defend those targeted attacks on children. It is really pointless talking to these Zionist baby  killer cheerleaders on this board. They are pathetic.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 12, 2013)

Btselem lists 344 children by name that Israel killed in Cast Lead and they identify how Israel killed each and every one of those 344 children. DCI Palestine lists some 352 children killed by Israel and they provide even more details about how Israel killed each child. Israel is responsible for the children they kill and the majority of the killings were unlawful targetings of civilians under intl law that constitute war crimes. The Fourth Geneva Convention and its Protocols are very clear, targeting of civilians is unlawful and that is true even where acts of Hamas may have led up to the killings.The crimes of the other side do not relieve Israell from abiding by her obligations to not target civilians and civilian objects.


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 12, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> And your experience with 'standard debating procedures' would consist of what, exactly?


Speech class in college, where formal debates normally occur. 



MHunterB said:


> I'm curious - especially since you seem to have trouble remembering whether you're participating in a debate, running a courtroom (LOL!), or spinning lies in the boys' locker room.....


I assure you, there is no trouble on this end.  Many times, I seem to be the only one trying to debate, while others care to spend their time pontificating.  

The courtroom analogy, is to put things in perspective.  In that extreme situation, you wouldn't be permitted to say the things you say without showing just cause.  The mechanics of a debate (in a court of law) are the same, the rules of debate are just more strictly enforced.

And everyone lies in a locker room!  Everyone!


----------



## Billo_Really (Jan 12, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> I GAVE a reason, Loinie:  'Global Research' is not an actual news outlet, but more of a blog and very pointedly advocates a certain political view.  They are less reporting events than seeking to push a specific agenda.  There is no 'fact-checking', no oversight, no vetting of reporters or the articles they submit such as occurs with any bona fide news organization.


That's just your opinion of the website, which carry's no weight in determining its credibility.

It's a non-partisan, non-affiliated, media outlet based in Canada.  They are linked to more college library's, than any other media outlet in the country.  There's nothing wrong with using them as a source.  There is, however, a lot wrong with constantly trying to discredit the source and never addressing the specific claim that started the discussion in the first place.  People who play the source game, don't have valid arguments.  Because if they did, they would've used them, instead of the ad hominem.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 12, 2013)

the word  TARGET   as a verb necessitates  INTENT.   Intent 
  is an issue of utmost importance in the field of 
  criminology----a field with  which lawyers SHOULD have,,, 
  at the very least-----a modicum of familiararity.   I have come 
  across very well written and short  books clearly intended for 
  cops-----that get nicely into enough on the matter of 
  the cognition of INTENT------its developement and levels 
  of maturity  etc etc  -----simple enough even for a lawyer to 
  understand


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2013)

Jos said:


> criticizing zionists or jews is Not in itself antisemitic


No knucklehead, asshole, for the tenth time. Criticizing Jews is not the same as being anti Zionist, you fucking illiterate ignorant moron. Go back to school and at last get your Middle School school diploma. Islamic madrassa is not considered proper education.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2013)

loinboy said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > The difference being unlike you I don't cheer when a Palestinian blows up a Israeli school bus.
> ...


Nah, that's the kind of stuff you Pali terrorist supporters do. Israel supporters are human beings. You of course will lie about everything and everyone for your beloved IslamoNazis, that is the nature of your ilk.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 12, 2013)

being anti zionist is not the same as being anti jewish -----

referring to the New Testament as  a "corruption"  written  
by  "perverse liars "    who were the "enemeeees of islaaaam"  
  is not the same as being anti-christian

Bombing ancient buddhist statuary is not the same as being anti-
buddhist 

and describing muhummad as being a perverted rapist, murdering dog---
and shariah as   shit         is not the same as being anti muslim

    now that we all have that clear------we can continue our genteel 
    interactions


----------



## Roudy (Jan 12, 2013)

loinboy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > Of course, I am not looking at that the right way, it is the one who Hates who has to let go of his hate which he can only do through love.
> ...


Don't worry about me, I have plenty love ( knock on wood, God bless). Worry about yourself, mr garbage trailor trash from long beach who has to get girls drunk and drugged to go out with him (in my days that would be considered RAPE), in his stupid 280z aka wanna be poor man's Ferrari, posting from a lame ass all male bar no normal person would step into, who's previous owner was a racist that committed suicide. Do I have you covered?  Ha ha ha. Fucking looooooser.


----------



## irosie91 (Jan 12, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> loinboy said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 21, 2013)

America's "Chosen One" will be using bibles pilfered from Lincoln and King when the High Priest of SCOTUS performs today's anointment. MLK would not approve:

"Im convinced that if we are to get on the right side of the world revolution, we as a nation must undergo a radical revolution of values.  When machines and computers, profit motives and property rights are considered more important than people, *the giant triplets of racism, militarism and economic exploitation* are incapable of being conquered. A true revolution of values will soon cause us to question the fairness and justice of many of our present policies. 
Obama: I Have a Drone vs MLK: I have a Dream | Common Dreams


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 21, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> I GAVE a reason, Loinie:  'Global Research' is not an actual news outlet, but more of a blog and very pointedly advocates a certain political view.  They are less reporting events than seeking to push a specific agenda.  There is no 'fact-checking', no oversight, no vetting of reporters or the articles they submit such as occurs with any bona fide news organization.



Paid shills like you are trained to attack credibility of sources and people.

Deal with the substantive issue, everyone is onto you here.

If you do not like what is said by someone, prove it is not true.

Shills sell their souls for dollars, nothing can be believed coming out of your mouth.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 21, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> America's "Chosen One" will be using bibles pilfered from Lincoln and King when the High Priest of SCOTUS performs today's anointment. MLK would not approve:
> 
> "Im convinced that if we are to get on the right side of the world revolution, we as a nation must undergo a radical revolution of values.  When machines and computers, profit motives and property rights are considered more important than people, *the giant triplets of racism, militarism and economic exploitation* are incapable of being conquered. A true revolution of values will soon cause us to question the fairness and justice of many of our present policies.
> Obama: I Have a Drone vs MLK: I have a Dream | Common Dreams



You are so right, there is no way in the world Martin Luther King Jr would support the crimes of Zionism being carried out today in Palestine.

His book Strength to Love is the most awesome book, and everything he says about the Injustices of Slavery and the aftermaths of it in America are true of Occupation in Palestine.


----------



## SherriMunnerlyn (Jan 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > I GAVE a reason, Loinie:  'Global Research' is not an actual news outlet, but more of a blog and very pointedly advocates a certain political view.  They are less reporting events than seeking to push a specific agenda.  There is no 'fact-checking', no oversight, no vetting of reporters or the articles they submit such as occurs with any bona fide news organization.
> ...



Diary of an Israeli Shill | Veterans Today


----------



## Roudy (Jan 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > America's "Chosen One" will be using bibles pilfered from Lincoln and King when the High Priest of SCOTUS performs today's anointment. MLK would not approve:
> ...


"there is no way" my ass!  According to that valid quote, Dr. king Viewed the Arabs and Muslims as the aggressors and criminals. And this was in 1969, *after * Israel had fought its biggest wars and defeated the Muslim barbarians and gained the West Bank in the process. You just can't handle the truth.


----------



## georgephillip (Jan 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > America's "Chosen One" will be using bibles pilfered from Lincoln and King when the High Priest of SCOTUS performs today's anointment. MLK would not approve:
> ...


King and Lincoln were authentic, if imperfect, leaders.
Obama's just another corporate tool.

"It is as doubtful that Lincoln meant by colonization [of blacks back to Africa] the eventual return of Africans to sit in this countrys highest offices as it is that King meant to fight for an equality that would allow black people the same right to perform drone strikes. 

"Lincoln and King represent important dialectical, hostile and very unequal political opposites.

"Obamas symbolic merging of the two in fact works to impose a false unity to what each represented and disrespectfully aligns King with a political tradition he was killed trying to eradicate.

Obama: I Have a Drone vs MLK: I have a Dream | Common Dreams


----------



## sealadaigh (Jan 21, 2013)

Roudy said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



king was killed on 4 april, 1968...

but hey, why let a little thing like the facts mess up a good lie.

roudy, i think if people in america want to know what the black man thought, and what many still think, they will listen to what malcolm had to say, not martin. all martin told people was what the white folk wanted the black folk to think. martin was usd by white establishment america just like you are using his memory, because they are not his words, now.

"I'll say nothing against him. At one time the whites in the United States called him a racialist, and extremist, and a Communist. Then the Black Muslims came along and the whites thanked the Lord for Martin Luther King." (Malcolm X)

malcolm x - quotations


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...



How droll - so you can read everyone else's mind who's posting here, AND all the lurkers as well?  That's what's implicit in your claims.....or else, I suppose, you've decided that anyone who doesn't share your views is not a real human being?  

The substantive issue remains that bigotry can reach pathological levels.  And your posts have been a constant demonstration of that.


----------



## eots (Jan 21, 2013)

If the system of control in Israel is the face of Zionism then there is much to be critical of


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 21, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...



Yes, Roudy's date for the quote is wrong.  But - Did Dr King say it after the '67 war, or not?

That's the relevant question, since the most scrupulously honest person can be mistaken every now & then.

There is no 'the whites' any more than there is a 'the blacks' or a 'the Jews'.....


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


Why, Frau Sherri, I think it is quite obvious to many readers that you are a shill for the Muslim terrorists so it is quite hilarious for you to call anyone else a shill.  And, Marg, anyone reading Veterans Today (which is not an official site for actual veterans) for even a short time picks up very shortly that those behind this site hate the Jews and Israel.  Frau Sherri must have thought she hit the jackpot when she found it.  Now with regard to Martin Luther King and the Jews.........
http://www.jewishjournal.com/opinio...tin_luther_king_jr._israel_and_american_jewry


----------



## eots (Jan 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uW3a1bw5XlE]Israeli Minister "We always use the anti-Semitism trick or bring up the Holocaust" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jan 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ljdOQIx0l4]3 US Zionist Fanatics Interviewed - "Mad Jewess" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jan 21, 2013)

* Cheap  One-way Flights to Israel *

Cheap Flights to Israel


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 21, 2013)

SherriMunnerlyn said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > America's "Chosen One" will be using bibles pilfered from Lincoln and King when the High Priest of SCOTUS performs today's anointment. MLK would not approve:
> ...


Yessiree, as a good Christian, Martin Luther King would be so thrilled to see Frau Sherr's Muslim terrorist friends murdering all those innocent Christians in Muslim countries.  Can you imagine the Sermon he would have given with regard to this?  In fact, truth be told, the Rev. King would be backing those Christian groups who are monitoring the persecution of Christians in Muslim countries.  I wonder if he had showed up at Frau Sherri's church for contributions to give to these Christian groups to continue their work, if she would have turned him down.  Probably.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 21, 2013)

reabhloideach said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > SherriMunnerlyn said:
> ...


Who cares what you think, Nazi boy!  King said those words in 1967, (after the end of the Arab Israeli conflict) and the journalists and people who recorded and witnessed the quote mentioned it in 1968 / 1969.  How's them apples now?  And seriously, from the second the Islamic movement (black or no black) arrived in the US, it has been nothing but an anti American, anti Semitic entity.  Nobody takes them seriously and they are not trusted and disliked for what they stand for, by most Americans.

When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews, You are talking anti-Semitism!

In a discussion at the home of Marty Peretz in Cambridge, Massachusetts (27 October 1967), as quoted in The Socialism of Fools : The Left, the Jews and Israel by Seymour Martin Lipset in Encounter magazine (December 1969), p. 24; in the anecdotal recounting of the incident Lipset writes:
One of the young men present happened to make some remark against the Zionists. Dr. King snapped at him and said, "Don't talk like that! When people criticize Zionists, they mean Jews. You're talking anti-Semitism!"

Further corroboration of Lipset's account of such remarks by King has been made in research done by Martin Kramer posted in "In the words of Martin Luther King" in his Sandbox (12 March 2012). In this he states that he wrote to Marty Peretz "to ask whether the much-quoted exchange did take place at his Cambridge home on that evening almost 45 years ago. His answer: 'Absolutely'.""


----------



## Roudy (Jan 21, 2013)

eots said:


> * Cheap  One-way Flights to Israel *
> 
> Cheap Flights to Israel


And then from there you can change planes and fly to shithole Gaza.  Good idea.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 21, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> reabhloideach said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


The quote is after the 1967 war and it was brought forward in 1969.  Funny how this quote gets under the skins of the Jew haters, neo Nazis, and Islamo-terrorist worshipers.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 21, 2013)

georgephillip said:


> SherriMunnerlyn said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


Methinks Abraham Lincoln was also a Zionist:

On the day Lincoln was assassinated, he reportedly told his wife Mary at Ford's Theatre he desired to visit the Holy Land.[268]

The Holy Land (Hebrew &#1488;&#1512;&#1509; &#1492;&#1511;&#1493;&#1491;&#1513;; Eretz HaQodesh ; Arabic: &#1575;&#1604;&#1571;&#1585;&#1590; &#1575;&#1604;&#1605;&#1602;&#1583;&#1587;&#1577; Al-Ard Al-Muqaddasah) is a term which in Judaism refers to the Land of Israel.

For Christians, the Land of Israel is considered holy because of its association with the birth, ministry, crucifixion and resurrection of Jesus of Nazareth, whom Christians regard as the Savior or Messiah, as well as the Bible's mention of it being the land of his people, the Jews (according to the Bible).


----------



## Jroc (Jan 21, 2013)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvr2Cxuh2Wk]Martin Luther King Jr: "Israel... is one of the great outpost of democracy in the world" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Roudy (Jan 21, 2013)

Jroc said:


> Martin Luther King Jr: "Israel... is one of the great outpost of democracy in the world" - YouTube


Well, there you have it, from the horse's mouth!  Let's see how the Jew hater's spin this one!  Ha ha ha!


----------



## ima (Jan 22, 2013)

I have nothing against Jews, but MLK was a pompous bible thumping windbag who, like the proverbial blind squirrel that eventually finds a nut, occasional during all his releases of fart smoke would say something catchy like "I have a dream", or... um... um ....um , well ok, that's it.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 22, 2013)

ima said:


> I have nothing against Jews, but MLK was a pompous bible thumping windbag who, like the proverbial blind squirrel that eventually finds a nut, occasional during all his releases of fart smoke would say something catchy like "I have a dream", or... um... um ....um , well ok, that's it.



You are a disgusting piece of shit.


----------



## ima (Jan 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > I have nothing against Jews, but MLK was a pompous bible thumping windbag who, like the proverbial blind squirrel that eventually finds a nut, occasional during all his releases of fart smoke would say something catchy like "I have a dream", or... um... um ....um , well ok, that's it.
> ...



LOL! Don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 22, 2013)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



If MLK was a Hamas boot licker you'd be on his nuts, you have some nerve.


----------



## ima (Jan 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



But he's not, so I'm guessing that YOU'RE on his nuts... like the proverbial blind squirrel. 

But MLK is still a bigger fartsack than you are.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 22, 2013)

ima said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



Go fuck yourself Ima.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 22, 2013)

You can't find him on tape saying that but we're are to believe some guy's story about a conversation  45 years ago? you would have to be a sheep to believe such a thing.


----------



## Jroc (Jan 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I wouldn't let these nutjobs bother you...They're not worth it


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 22, 2013)

High_Gravity said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



You mean the Hamas started by Israel?...and Israeli nut lickers would be calling MLK a terrorist..but he din't say it so the point is moot...


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 22, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...



And you presume to 'know' he didn't say it by means of what, exactly?  Are you into necromancy?


----------



## ima (Jan 22, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



And you can't prove that MLK didn't say that if Jesus was alive, that he'd gladly suck his cock and swallow his holy sperm. Is that the game were playing now?


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 22, 2013)

Silly Ima!  Nobody else but you would ever make that claim - and everyone knows that you're the perennial board troll.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 22, 2013)

I can put it another way, though:  How can you (the self-acclaimed 'truthseeker', LOL!) be so certain all the other people involved are misinformed (since they were there and you were not) ?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 22, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> I can put it another way, though:  How can you (the self-acclaimed 'truthseeker', LOL!) be so certain all the other people involved are misinformed (since they were there and you were not) ?


Truthseeker's original nom de guerre was BullShitSeeker, but he didn't want to make it too obvious.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 22, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I don't know for sure as you don't know he did say it..but someone who would make such a statement would have surely have said something on tape..if that is what they really believed...imo


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 22, 2013)

Roudy said:


> MHunterB said:
> 
> 
> > I can put it another way, though:  How can you (the self-acclaimed 'truthseeker', LOL!) be so certain all the other people involved are misinformed (since they were there and you were not) ?
> ...



 i'm not the one making a claim a dead guy said something 45 years ago that no one heard.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 22, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > MHunterB said:
> ...


Really?  Keep up will ya, this clip was posted a while back.  Now eat shit, BULLSHITSEEKER. Ha ha. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvr2Cxuh2Wk]Martin Luther King Jr: "Israel... is one of the great outpost of democracy in the world" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jan 22, 2013)

Roudy said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



That's not the quote of the original OP..not like MLK is an authority on ME policy.


----------



## MHunterB (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for the honesty, 'Seeker:  it boils down to your opinion that Dr. King would have made a point of recording such a statement.

I can understand a person's holding that opinion, though I don't agree.  I think it's possible Dr. King may have thought it was so obvious it 'went without saying'.....  Since 'Zionism' is really only the affirmation of the Jewish People's right to self-determination in our homeland, and never included anything about 'occupying' or 'oppressing' anyone else, I can certainly see Dr. King figuring it was a given.

People who ascribe to 'Zionism' all manner of nefarious motivations and  so on, are not going to be able to reconcile Dr. King's apparent support for the State of Israel with his life's work.  

And that, imho, tends to support the veracity of the statement attributed to Dr. King.

I also wonder how anyone can so readily assume that the other people are either mistaken, or lying:  are any of them known to be proven liars?


----------



## ima (Jan 22, 2013)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



And just because he was black, doesn't mean he got everything right all the time.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 22, 2013)

ima said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...


Oh OK.  But at least one can clearly see that he was a Zionist and his support for Israel as a Jewish state.  Now that the campaign to discredit the quote didn't work, you can begin discrediting Dr. King.  How predictable.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 23, 2013)

MHunterB said:


> Thanks for the honesty, 'Seeker:  it boils down to your opinion that Dr. King would have made a point of recording such a statement.
> 
> I can understand a person's holding that opinion, though I don't agree.  I think it's possible Dr. King may have thought it was so obvious it 'went without saying'.....  Since 'Zionism' is really only the affirmation of the Jewish People's right to self-determination in our homeland, and never included anything about 'occupying' or 'oppressing' anyone else, I can certainly see Dr. King figuring it was a given.
> 
> ...


Well said. And thats why Dr Kings position including the time he made those statements (1968), really bothers the Jew haters that are posing as anti Zionists. Exactly the type Dr. King referred to when he said anti Zionsim is anti Semetism.


----------



## ima (Jan 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Truthseeker420 said:
> ...



I know you know this, but I'm for a proper negotiated settlement and Israel's right to exist... before they get nuked. Time is running out though. People like you aren"t helping the cause.

But hey, don't let the facts get in the way, you never have. Speaking of which, how's the closet working out for you anyways? 

And MLK was of course wrong to say that anti-zionism = anti-Semitism. Or are a lot of Jews anti-Semites?


----------



## there4eyeM (Jan 23, 2013)

Don't bother with that reasonable kind of argument regarding that poster. It only serves to get you negged.

(could someone who did that be called a 'negger'?)


----------



## Roudy (Jan 23, 2013)

ima said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


What's a peace deal in your opinion?  Israel already gave the Palestinians Gaza and look what happened. Problem is there is no legitimate party in control who really wants a long term peace deal with Israel. Israel will never withdraw entirely from the West Bank and make itself vulnerable to an all out attack, and it will never give up an inch of Jerusalem which is the spiritual capital of Judaism for thousands of years. A partial withdrawal from the West Bank is possible however time is running out for the Palestinians. As each day passes more and more construction occurs and more Israelis move in. Those who move in will never move out. Any peace deal will have to take into consideration the demographic realities on the ground as well.


----------



## ima (Jan 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



You're only solution is no peace and take more and more land. You're part of the problem. I guess one holocaust wasn't enough for you, you want another (nukes). So that jesus can come back for you?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 23, 2013)

ima said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


Your solution fails to guarantee Israel its security, and there is not one party to make any deal with anyhow. There are many parties, most of which are terrorist groups, and the most powerful is Hamas, who's only acceptable goal seems to be the destruction of Israel. So there are no real possibilities for a real peace in the near future. Therefore, like I said before, Israel should just annex the West Bank and get it over with. Eventually in a few generations things will resolve themselves when the Arabs / Muslims realize that their approach to Israel has been wrong.


----------



## ima (Jan 23, 2013)

Roudy said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



It's a mentality like that that will get Israel nuked. That's obviously what you want.


----------



## toastman (Jan 23, 2013)

ima said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


Keep telling yourself that Nazi boy. What dumbass country would nuke Israel knowing full well they have nuclear capable dolphin submarines just waiting for a Jihadists leader to make a move..
You're an idiot ima, and you can't handle the truth that Israel is thriving  
Don't cry though !!!


----------



## Jos (Jan 23, 2013)

*and you can't handle the truth that Israel is thieving*
fixed it


----------



## toastman (Jan 23, 2013)

All of the West Bank, East Jerusalem belongs to Israel. Deal with it losers


----------



## Roudy (Jan 23, 2013)

Jos said:


> *and you can't handle the truth that Israel is thieving*
> fixed it


Go piss in that well in Qom, the one your final prophet is supposed to come out of, bacheh kooni.


----------



## Roudy (Jan 23, 2013)

ima said:


> Roudy said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


Who's gonna nuke Israel, idiot?  Do you know Israel has enough nukes to level all of it's enemies, and more?  Only they are human, unlike those that want it destroyed, which is why they won't use it until they have to.


----------



## Hossfly (Jan 23, 2013)

Jos said:


> *and you can't handle the truth that Israel is thieving*
> fixed it


And Muslims can't handle the truth  that other Muslims have murdered in the name of their religion since Islam first started and have continued doing so down through the centuries.   We wouldn't even address the thieving the Muslims did in the past when they left the Saudi Peninsula and started invading the surrounding countries which they then called their own.   Maybe Yousef Mohammed can tell us why Iran is a Muslim country now.   I don't think all of its inhabitants are actually descended from the Persians.


----------



## ima (Jan 24, 2013)

Hossfly said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > *and you can't handle the truth that Israel is thieving*
> ...



So basically, what Israel is doing is ok because muslims did the same thing? Wow, nice to know that you have such high standards for Israel.


----------



## ima (Jan 24, 2013)

toastman said:


> All of the West Bank, East Jerusalem belongs to Israel. Deal with it losers



People like you are part of the problem and eventually will get Israel nuked. But I know, that's what you want. Still, it's pretty sick.


----------



## ima (Jan 24, 2013)

toastman said:


> ima said:
> 
> 
> > Roudy said:
> ...



I'm for Israel finding a way to live in peace with its neighbours. You're for more confrontation and war, possibly escalating to nukes, which you're solution is just to retaliate, AFTER Israel has been destroyed. So tell me again, who's against Israel?


----------



## Roudy (Jan 24, 2013)

ima said:


> toastman said:
> 
> 
> > ima said:
> ...


But you're not for the Arabs to change their ways, accept Israel's right to exist, and coexist with a Jewish state at peace. You just want the Israelis to give in, make themselves vulnerable, and as a result get attacked and destroyed again. Which are basically Hamas' stated goals "all peace negotiations with the Jews, will not be accepted if only to be used as a tool in the eventual destruction of the Zionist entity".  As I said before Israel has not had a willing or legitimate party to negotiate with.


----------

